# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2009



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2009 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2009 às 00:38)

Começo o dia com céu limpo, vento nulo e ainda *21,6 ºC*.

Destaque para a humidade elevada, nos *79 %*.

Uma noite muito agradável.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2009 às 01:48)

Agradável temperatura de 20ºC. Humidade alta e céu muito nublado por Fractus. Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2009 às 09:02)

Mais um Mês que começa; ora  bem a Minima foi de 20.2ºC, por agora estão 23.2ºC e o céu está muito nublado.


----------



## vitamos (1 Jul 2009 às 09:05)

Bom dia! Mais uma manhã bastante amena com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Mínima tropical de 21,4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jul 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia!
Começo Julho com uma mínima tropical, de 20.9ºC.
De momento, céu encoberto, 26.1ºC, 66%HR, 1021hpa.


----------



## Lousano (1 Jul 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi a mais elevada do ano com 19,5º.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 25,2º.


----------



## ct5iul (1 Jul 2009 às 11:00)

Bom Dia um bom mês de Julho para todos
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 23.7ºC 11:00
Temp ao Sol 27.2ºC 11:00
Pressão: 1020.4Hpa 11:00
Intensidade do Vento: 1.1 km/h 11:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW 11:00
Temperatura do vento: 23.7ºC 11:00
Humidade Relativa: 67 % 11:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado 11:00
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2009 às 11:05)

Bom dia.

Mais uma mínima tropical, com *20,7 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2009 às 11:37)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de 19ºC numa noite de céu encoberto. Actualmente tenho 21,7ºC. O Sol espreita, por vezes.

Humidade a 72% e vento a 17,6 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jul 2009 às 11:40)

Mantém-se o céu encoberto, com a temperatura nos 25.9ºC, e a HR nos 62%.
Pressão atmosférica em subida, nos 1022hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jul 2009 às 12:56)

Já nos 1023hpa, eis que a temperatura se mantém estável, nos 25.8ºC, 62%HR.
O céu vai limpando, ajudado pela brisa de NO que vai soprando.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2009 às 13:03)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 19,6ºC.

Por agora 24,5ºC.

Céu muito nublado e abafado.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2009 às 14:19)

Céu totalmente encoberto, de novo, e nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra. Temperatura nos 23,0ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º), com um valor máximo de *25,5 km/h* até ao momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2009 às 15:09)

Tarde fresca devido ao vento moderado de Oeste.

Valores actuais de *27,4 ºC* e *56 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lousano (1 Jul 2009 às 16:18)

A máxima hoje foi de 30,0º.

Neste momento 27,4º, céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Jul 2009 às 17:25)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 20.0ºC

Sigo com 23.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2009 às 17:34)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.0ºC
T.Minima: 20.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2009 às 17:40)

Temperatura máxima de 23,9ºC. Alguns Fractus sob uma fina camada de Cirroestratus que deixa trespassar a luz do Sol.

Humidade a 66%, pressão a 1022 hPa e vento a 7,9 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Brunomc (1 Jul 2009 às 17:53)

Boa Tarde

 estou na Serra da Arrabida em   Setubal com 27.5¤C


----------



## ct5iul (1 Jul 2009 às 20:12)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 23.5ºC 20:10
Temp ao Sol 24,9ºC 20:10
Pressão: 1021.2Hpa 20:00
Intensidade do Vento: 9.7 km/h 20:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NE 20:10
Temperatura do vento: 22.3ºC 20:10
Humidade Relativa: 67 % 20:10
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 FRACO 20:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Brigantia (1 Jul 2009 às 21:31)

Nazaré: céu com algumas nuvens e 22,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2009 às 21:39)

Sigo com 20ºC. Os Fractus vão, aos poucos, preenchendo o céu.

Humidade a 75% e vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Jul 2009 às 21:52)

Sigo com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2009 às 22:30)

_Dia de céu encoberto, até ao final da tarde, altura em que começou a abrir._

Temperatura máxima de *23,9ºC*.

Actualmente tenho 19ºC.


----------



## Henrique (1 Jul 2009 às 23:14)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 22,2ºC e 69% de Hr.
Estou sem meios para registar a temperatura máxima, mas deve ter andado por volta dos 24, 25ºC.

O dia de hoje esteve no limiar de um bom dia de praia, não fosse o vento estragar os planos.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Jul 2009 às 00:05)

Extremos do dia:
20.9ºC
26.8ºC

De momento, céu pouco nublado, 21.1ºc, 78%HR, 1022hpa. 
Vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (2 Jul 2009 às 00:07)

Já esta noite a temperatura desceu aos 19,1º, sendo então a mínima do dia, bem como a mínima mais elevada do ano.

Neste momento 19,5º, céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2009 às 00:11)

Extremos do dia 1:

*20,7 ºC* / *27,8 ºC*

---

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Oeste durante grande parte do dia.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2009 às 05:50)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu encoberto, com temperatura mínima de 18ºC até ao momento.

Actualmente, humidade bem próxima dos 90%, e vento fraco de O (270º).

Pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jul 2009 às 08:54)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jul 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.6ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas, a Minima de hoje foi de 18.1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (2 Jul 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 18,3º.

Neste momento 22,3º, vento fraco e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2009 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *19,6 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Madragoa (2 Jul 2009 às 14:11)

Boa tarde,sigo por Lisboa com...

Temp 28.0c
Céu limpo
Pressão atmosférica 1020 hpa
Vento fraco de NW
Parece que o calor voltou!!!
Mas mesmo assim ainda se consegue andar bem na rua graças ao ventinho que sopra.faz com que a temperatura não suba...,se não esta zona já tinha passado ao estado de `forno`


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2009 às 17:38)

Boa tarde.

Por Óbidos, manhã de céu, alternando entre encoberto e muito nublado por Cumulus, que foram reduzindo com o avançar do dia. Actualmente o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

Por terras Mira-Sintrenses, céu também pouco nublado, e 23,2ºC. Máxima de *26,3ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jul 2009 às 18:27)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 30.8ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.2ºC
T.Minima: 18.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2009 às 19:43)

Por aqui dia típico de verão.

Mínima de 18,7ºC
Máxima de 27,9ºC

E agora vento moderado de noroeste.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Jul 2009 às 20:15)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 24.0ºC 20:10
Temp ao Sol 25,1ºC 20:10
Pressão: 1019.4Hpa 20:10
Intensidade do Vento: 8.2 km/h 20:10
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: N 20:10
Temperatura do vento: 23.2ºC 20:10
Humidade Relativa: 50 % 20:10
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 FRACO 20:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jul 2009 às 21:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2009*

Nazaré: neste momento 20,3ºC, que também é para já a mínima do dia.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2009 às 22:18)

Neste momento tenho 19ºC. O nevoeiro já faz parte da noite, na Serra.

Humidade a 77% e pressão a 1021 hPa.

Vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Por Moscavide, máxima de *31,4 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento moderado ao final da tarde.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Jul 2009 às 22:34)

Boas 
Por aqui a máxima foi de 29.7ºC (16:08) a mínima 19ºC (6:36).

Sigo com 

21.3ºC

35%Hr

1015hpa

Vento fraco NE


----------



## ct5iul (3 Jul 2009 às 00:11)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 2-07-2009
Temp Maxima 31.3ºC 15:36
Temp Minima 17.8ºC 06:40

Temp actual 19.4ºC 00:10
Pressão: 1020.8Hpa 00:10
Intensidade do Vento: 1.4 km/h 00:10
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: NW 00:10
Temperatura do vento: 19.4ºC 00:10
Humidade Relativa: 65 % 00:10
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 00:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jul 2009 às 00:29)

*olá boa noite...*

Uma noite calma e agradável e um convite a saír de casa..., quem pode, claro! 
De momento sigo com T: *20.3 ºC* e H: *63%*.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jul 2009 às 00:39)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
19.9ºC
29.8ºC

De momento, 20.9ºC, 59%HR, 1019hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2009 às 01:09)

Extremos do dia 2:

*19,6 ºC* / *31,4 ºC*

---

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus.


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jul 2009 às 04:17)

E daqui a pouco é dia!!! 

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade e o vento está fraco de NO.
Estou com *19.5º C* e *76%* de Hr.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2009 às 04:39)

Por aqui 18,3ºC.
Noite tranquila e sem vento.

A mínima até ao momento foi de 17,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2009 às 06:40)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu encoberto, e temperatura mínima de 17ºC.

Actualmente sigo com 18ºC, e o céu mantém-se encoberto.

Vento a 0,0km/h.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jul 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. O sol já vai aquecendo bem...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jul 2009 às 09:35)

Bom dia!
Sigo com 24.3ºC, 69%HR, 1019hpa, céu encoberto, vento fraco.
Mínima de 19.5ºC (03h59).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2009 às 10:09)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *19,1 ºC*.

Céu encoberto e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2009 às 12:52)

Actualmente tenho 25,1ºC. A neblusidade tem vindo a desaparecer.

Humidade a 58% e vento a 16,9 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2009 às 12:55)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.7ºC e o céu está pouco nublado, a Minima de hoje foi de 17.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (3 Jul 2009 às 13:44)

Boa tarde.

Ontem o vento moderado de NW não deixou que a máxima subisse além dos 28,7º.

A mínima hoje regressou à fresquidão normal, com 13,3º.

Neste momento o céu encobriu, está vento fraco de NW e 27,6º de temperatura.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jul 2009 às 13:45)

Céu pouco nublado, com 25.8ºC e 61%HR.
Vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2009 às 16:07)

Temperatura nos 24,7ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cumulus, a norte.

Humidade nos 60%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jul 2009 às 17:34)

Tarde amena, mas algo ventosa, com vento moderado de NO.
Sigo com 25.4ºC, 64%HR, e 1017hpa, estando a pressão em queda.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2009 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento sigo com 30.9ºC, vento fraco de NW e céu nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.8ºC
T.Minima: 17.8ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Jul 2009 às 17:48)

Boas

A máxima chegou aos 26.2ºC (16:40) e a mínima até ao momento foi de 18.8ºC (4:37)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado

23.8ºC

57%Hr

1012hpa

Vento fraco W


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2009 às 18:27)

Temperatura máxima de *25,5ºC* pelas 14:21. Actualmente tenho 24,1ºC e a neblusidade começa a apoderar-se do céu, de novo.

Humidade a 67% e vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2009 às 20:08)

Máxima de *29,4 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado por cirrus e cumulus no horizonte.


----------



## ct5iul (3 Jul 2009 às 20:35)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 23.1ºC 20:30
Temp ao Sol 23,1ºC 20:30
Pressão: 1017.1Hpa 20:30
Intensidade do Vento: 3.9 km/h 20:30
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: W 20:30
Temperatura do vento: 23.1ºC 20:30
Humidade Relativa: 72 % 20:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2009 às 21:18)

Por aqui o céu foi encobrindo ao fim da tarde, e começou a agora a cair um borrifo fraco. 

Estão 20,4ºC.
O vento sofra fraco de oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2009 às 21:39)

Por Alfragide, céu muito nublado por Fractus. Vento fraco e temperatura nos 21ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jul 2009 às 22:13)

Ao final do dia, entrou muita nebulosidade do lado do mar, cobrindo o céu, situação que ainda se vai mantendo, juntamente com o amainar do vento.
De momento, 22ºC, 78%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.5ºC
26.7ºC


----------



## belem (3 Jul 2009 às 22:44)

Eu hoje passei pela Parede às 20.00, onde o céu estava carregado de nuvens, mas sentia-se um calor bem abafado e húmido.  As pessoas andavam ainda na praia ( algumas a tomar banho) e sentia-se um cheiro muito agradável a maresia!
Não me lembro de tal desde já há uns anos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2009 às 22:45)

Céu pouco nublado e nada de chuviscos.

Vento fraco de ONO e *21,9 ºC*.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Jul 2009 às 23:08)

Dados actuais:

Céu Limpo

20.9ºC

74%Hr

1013hpa

Vento 5.8km/h W


----------



## ct5iul (4 Jul 2009 às 00:16)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 3-07-2009
Temp Maxima 29.3ºC 17:27
Temp Minima 17.8ºC 04:36

Temp actual 19.8ºC 00:10
Pressão: 1018.4Hpa 00:10
Intensidade do Vento: 3.2 km/h 00:10
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: N 00:10
Temperatura do vento: 19.4ºC 00:10
Humidade Relativa: 80 % 00:10
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 00:10
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 00:10
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jul 2009 às 00:19)

*boa noite e bom fim-de-semana para todos...*  

O céu de momento apresenta algumas nuvens que parecem ser Fractus e vento fraco de Noroeste.
Estou com *21.7 ºC* e *74%* de Hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jul 2009 às 02:49)

A noite continua a ter a marca do Verão, bastante agradável...  
O céu está mais limpo porém algumas nuvens ainda que dispersas, persistem em marcar presença!
De momento: *20.4 ºC* e *77%* de Hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.6ºC, de momento estão 24.8ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2009 às 10:38)

Saí de Moscavide pelas 8h e o céu estava bastante nublado a Oeste, essencialmente.

Estavam já *22,1 ºC* e o vento soprava fraco de ONO.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Jul 2009 às 11:55)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 25.9ºC 11:55
Temp ao Sol 31,6ºC 11:55
Pressão: 1017.7Hpa 11:55
Intensidade do Vento: 5.7 km/h 11:55
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW 11:55
Temperatura do vento: 25.9ºC 11:55
Humidade Relativa: 56 % 11:55
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:55
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 7 ALTO 11:55
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2009 às 13:00)

Boa tarde.

Em Alfragide, noite de céu muito nublado. A temperatura mínima foi de 18ºC. Actualmente o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cumulus e Cirrus.

Temperatura nos 23ºC.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jul 2009 às 13:29)

Boa tarde

Em Linda-a-Velha o céu encontra-se pouco nublado e segundo o meteoOeiras estão 25.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jul 2009 às 17:37)

Boa tarde!
Dia ensolarado, por aqui, embora também com algum vento à mistura...
Mínima de 19.6ºC e máxima de 27.7ºC.

Presentemente, 26ºC, 42%HR, 1016hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2009 às 20:28)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.7ºC
T.Minima: 19.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jul 2009 às 21:44)

Mais um dia metereologicamente enfadonho...
Sigo com 21ºC, 64%HR, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Boa noite.

Por Alfragide, temperatura máxima de 24ºC. Actualmente encontro-me com 19ºC, e céu pouco nublado por Fractus. Também é possível observar alguns Cirrus.

Vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Jul 2009 às 00:16)

*olá boa noite...* 

Após um final de tarde com um fabuloso pôr do sol (ontem), a noite tem estado calma e agradável.
O céu apresenta algumas pequenas nuvens a Oeste mas dispresas; de momento tenho *19.8ºC* e *71%* de Hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Jul 2009 às 08:47)

*olá bom dia...*  

O dia amanheceu com algumas nuvens mas agora verifica-se um aumento dessa nebulosidade que deduzo ser composta essencialmente por stratus fractus.
Por agora sigo com *20.9ºC* e *74%* de Hr. O vento vindo de Oeste mantém-se fraco.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (5 Jul 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia, por aqui amanheceu com chuviscos sigo agora com chuva e com 20,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2009 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *18,9 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2009 às 12:12)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.1ºC, por agora estão 29.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2009 às 16:31)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 18.6ºC e máxima, até ao momento, de 25.5ºC.
Céu encoberto, com o sol bem escondido.
Temperatura nos 24.9ºC, 53%HR, 1016hpa, vento moderado.
Um dia da treta, resumindo...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2009 às 18:15)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 26.5ºC, vento fraco de NW e céu nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.8ºC
T.Minima: 17.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2009 às 21:28)

Céu nublado neste final de dia, com vento fraco.
Sigo com 20.3ºC, 62%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:
18.6ºC
25.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2009 às 22:36)

Máxima de *25,5 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2009 às 23:37)

_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por um_ mix _de núvens. Fractus, Cumulus, Altocumulus, Cirrus e Cirroestratus._

---

Actualmente tenho 17ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jul 2009 às 01:05)

Gilmet disse:


> _Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por um_ mix _de núvens. Fractus, Cumulus, Altocumulus, Cirrus e Cirroestratus._
> 
> ---
> 
> Actualmente tenho 17ºC.



*olá...* 

Sim, sobretudo ao final da tarde (de ontem) com algumas abertas, verificou-se esta miscelânea de nuvens que mais uma vez nos proporcionou um belo pôr-do-sol fantasticamente colorido.
De momento e pelo que pude observar, o céu encontra-se limpo com vento fraco de O/NO.
Sigo para já com *18.2ºC*(-) e *66%*(^) de Hr.


----------



## kikofra (6 Jul 2009 às 03:42)

Sou so eu que estou a achar que o tempo esta estranho para esta altura do ano, lembro me de ver o tour e nao se poder estar com calor na rua


----------



## vitamos (6 Jul 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com céu muito nublado e vento fraco. De facto notou-se claramente uma descida da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jul 2009 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.1ºC, neste momento estão 22.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia.

Manhã ventosa, depois de uma noite de vento fraco. A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 15ºC. Actualmente tenho 19,6ºC.

A rajada máxima de hoje é, para já, de *38,9 km/h* de N (360º), há pouco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2009 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *17,0 ºC*.

Noite de céu muito nublado e ventosa.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2009 às 12:16)

Neste momento no Baleal, depois de uma manhã de poucas nuvens, elas agora dominam o céu.

O vento moderado/forte de Norte não convida à praia.

Ontem o dia foi de céu encoberto durante e manhã e já algumas abertas durante a tarde, que ainda convidaram a um mergulho.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2009 às 12:27)

Por Odivelas o fim-de-semana foi de mínimas de Julho, mas máximas mais a cair para Junho.

Dia 4: 18,1ºC a 25,7ºC.
Dia 5: 17,6ºC a 24,2ºC.

Hoje a mínima foi de 16,1ºC.

Por agora muitas nuvens, vento em geral fraco de norte e 21ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2009 às 13:18)

Uma tarde um pouco desagradável, bastante fresca e de céu muito nublado e vento moderado de NO.

A temperatura apresenta-se relativamente baixa, apenas *23,8 ºC*.

Melhores dias virão, espero.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2009 às 16:24)

Boa tarde!
Este tempo híbrido nem dá muita vontade de comentar...
Mínima de 17ºC, e temperatura actual de 24ºC, 45%HR, 1016hpa, com céu nublado com abertas e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2009 às 17:39)

Temperatura máxima de apenas *21,5ºC*. Actualmente tenho 20,5ºC.

Humidade a 46% e vento a 27,0 km/h de O (270º), com um valor máximo de *43,5 km/h*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jul 2009 às 18:46)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.0ºC
T.Minima: 16.1ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Jul 2009 às 19:16)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 15.9ºC

Sigo com 20.2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2009 às 20:26)

22.6ºC, 45%HR, céu pouco nublado, e algum vento...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2009 às 20:35)

Máxima de apenas *24,7 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado de NO.

Valores actuais de *20,7 ºC* e *54 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2009 às 20:58)

Fresco. Já 18,1ºC. Humidade nos 60%.

Vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jul 2009 às 21:38)

Boas

A máxima foi de 22.9ºC (16:38) e a minima até ao momento e de 16.9ºC (6:37).
Rajada máxima foi de *28.1km/h N *(16:59)

Sigo com céu limpo

18.7ºC

51%Hr

1013hpa

Vento 5km/h N


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Jul 2009 às 21:51)

Sigo com 17.6ºC


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jul 2009 às 22:01)

19,1ºC neste momento pela Nazaré.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2009 às 22:06)

Noite agradável de vento calmo.

Valores actuais de *19,1 ºC* e *65 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2009 às 22:13)

Já abaixo dos 20ºC, sigo com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Céu pouco nublado com 18.3ºC, 56%Hr e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (6 Jul 2009 às 22:28)

depois de uma semana num acampamento na serra da freita em arouca, finalmente voltojá estava a entrar em paranoia
agora sigo com 19.4Cº
 no acampamento onde estive, no merujal a 900mts, tinhamos noites muito frias com minimas a rondarem os 10-12º e dias com maximas a rondarem os 16-20º.
choveu bastante ontem ( o dia todo) e nos outros dias era frequente o nevoeiro acompanhado de chuvisco


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jul 2009 às 23:07)

stormy disse:


> depois de uma semana num acampamento na serra da freita em arouca, finalmente voltojá estava a entrar em paranoia
> agora sigo com 19.4Cº
> no acampamento onde estive, no merujal a 900mts, tinhamos noites muito frias com minimas a rondarem os 12º e dias com maximas a rondarem os 20º.
> choveu bastante ontem ( o dia todo) e nos outros dias era frequente o nevoeiro acompanhado de chuvisco



Olá stormy... 
Acampar com condições dessas não é para todos mas admito que estaria disposto a uma aventura desse género com equipamento adequado, claro! 

O céu nublado com boas abertas e quase limpo ao final da tarde foi o cenário que marcou presença.
O vento por agora sopra fraco de Noroeste que arrasta consigo alguns fractus. Sigo com *17.9ºC* e *61%* de Hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2009 às 23:47)

Sigo com 18.8ºC, 64%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
17ºC
24.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2009 às 23:50)

_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, Cumulus e Cirrus. Temperatura máxima de *21,5ºC* pelas 16:13._

---

Actualmente tenho 17,3ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2009 às 00:06)

stormy disse:


> depois de uma semana num acampamento na serra da freita em arouca, finalmente voltojá estava a entrar em paranoia
> agora sigo com 19.4Cº
> no acampamento onde estive, no merujal a 900mts, tinhamos noites muito frias com minimas a rondarem os 10-12º e dias com maximas a rondarem os 16-20º.
> choveu bastante ontem ( o dia todo) e nos outros dias era frequente o nevoeiro acompanhado de chuvisco



Acredita que mais vale assim do que acampar em dias com temperaturas insuportáveis, em que és literalmente comido por melgas e mosquitos. 


Por Odivelas hoje a temperatura variou entre os 16,1ºC e os 22,8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2009 às 00:45)

Extremos do dia 6:

*17,0 ºC* / *24,7 ºC*

---

Dia agradável, com uma tarde de céu muito nublado e vento moderado durante praticamente todo o dia.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jul 2009 às 00:57)

*olá boa noite...* 

O céu por agora encontra-se mais limpo mas com alguns cirrus.
Nota-se um ligeiro aumento da intensidade do vento vindo de Noroeste e está mais fresco! 
Agora: *17.1ºC* e *67%* de Hr.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jul 2009 às 09:12)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.0ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.5ºC, o vento sopra fraco de N e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2009 às 09:12)

agora 19.5º


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2009 às 09:15)

AnDré disse:


> Acredita que mais vale assim do que acampar em dias com temperaturas insuportáveis, em que és literalmente comido por melgas e mosquitos.
> 
> 
> Por Odivelas hoje a temperatura variou entre os 16,1ºC e os 22,8ºC.



olha que nao sei.....sentia imenso frio e humidadefoi um bocado duro


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma 2ª feira com a modesta máxima de 23,2ºC, a manhã de hoje acordou fresca mas solarenga com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jul 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia!
Amanheceu com o céu pouco nublado, mas com vento moderado de NO, com uma intensidade não muito habitual para estas horas.
Mínima de 17.8ºC, pelas 04h11.
De momento, 21.6ºC, 53%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de 16ºC. Neste momento tenho 19,1ºC.

Humidade a 59% e vento moderado de NNO (338º), com um valor máximo de *40,3 km/h* até ao momento.

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2009 às 10:32)

Bom dia.

Pelo Baleal mais um dia de forte nortada, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *17,5 ºC*.

Noite de céu pouco nublado e ventosa.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jul 2009 às 11:30)

Num dos mais tristes dias da minha vida, sigo com 22.8ºC, 47%HR, 1016hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jul 2009 às 12:24)

Boas 

A mínima desta noite foi de 17ºC (4:10).

Sigo com céu limpo

22.6ºC

41%Hr

1012hpa

Vento 13km/h tendo registado a rajada máxima *27km/h * (8:36)


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2009 às 12:46)

Olá!

Por aqui vento moderado de Norte, soprando por vezes forte.
22ºC.
Dia de feição para quem tem de estudar/trabalhar...


A mínima hoje foi de 16,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (7 Jul 2009 às 14:24)

Boas

Agradável dia de sol com 27.6ºC e algum vento


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2009 às 14:30)

Temperatura máxima de *21,7ºC* até ao momento. Actualmente sigo com 21,2ºC.

Vento a 44,3 km/h, igualando o valor máximo. Humidade a 50%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2009 às 15:23)

Tarde agradável de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Valores actuais de *25,3 ºC* e *45 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2009 às 16:20)

Por aqui acho que a máxima já lá vai.
Tive 22,8ºC o mesmo que ontem.

Por agora 22,0ºC com o vento a soprar moderado a forte.

Curiosamente, na praia da Rainha, a temperatura subiu à casa dos 26ºC. Com vento não tão forte como aquele que se faz sentir na margem norte.

Já nas praias de Sintra e a julgar pela temperatura e o vento nos cabos, a areia deve andar toda pelo ar.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2009 às 16:57)

Valor máximo de rajada de vento de *52,2 km/h*, há 16 minutos. Temperatura nos 19,9ºC.

Há pouco, quando saí à rua, tive de levar casaco. Nem parece Verão.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2009 às 16:58)

Boas...
Por aqui agora estão 26,5 Cº e 44% de Humidade
Vento forte Norte


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jul 2009 às 17:37)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.7ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NW e o céu está poucu nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.6ºC
T.Minima: 16.0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2009 às 18:07)

Por aqui estão 24º


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2009 às 18:34)

21.6º


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jul 2009 às 19:04)

Boas Tardes!

Pelo *Montijo* o céu está pouco nublado, apenas umas ligeiras nuvens altas.

Temperatura nos 23.9ºC

Vento moderado.


_Em principio até sexta-feira vou reportar da Grande Lisboa._


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2009 às 19:31)

21.0º


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2009 às 19:34)

19,1ºC é a temperatura actual. O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte, com um valor máximo de *52,9 km/h* pelas 17:31.

Humidade a 60%.


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2009 às 20:34)

19.6º


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Jul 2009 às 20:53)

Gilmet disse:
			
		

> O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte



Gil vim agora daí e andava tudo pelo ar , que terra mais ventosa.

Já em Lisboa muito mais calmo, vento 13.6km/h

18.8ºC

54%Hr

1012hpa

Temperatura máxima 23.5ºC (13:07)


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2009 às 21:01)

Gilmet disse:


> 19,1ºC é a temperatura actual. O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte, com um valor máximo de *52,9 km/h* pelas 17:31.
> 
> Humidade a 60%.



Bastante vento, hã?


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2009 às 21:26)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Gil vim agora daí e andava tudo pelo ar , que terra mais ventosa.





Pedro disse:


> Bastante vento, hã?



Em parte, o *Saúl* respondeu à tua questão, *Pedro*. Toda esta região tem como característa o facto de ser muito ventosa. A Nortada é o fenómeno de vento mais comum, por aqui. Valores como o de hoje são frequentes em dias assim.

---

Temperatura nos 17ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e Fractus.


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2009 às 21:35)

18.8º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2009 às 21:47)

Máxima de *26,0 ºC*.

Tarde ventosa, com um valor máximo de *46,7 km/h*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento agora mais calmo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2009 às 21:52)

andres disse:


> Boas...
> Por aqui agora estão 26,5 Cº e 44% de Humidade
> Vento forte Norte



Bem-vindo, *andres* ! 

Mais um membro na Grande Lisboa a reportar dados meteorológicos.


Passa pelo tópico das apresentações para te conhecermos melhor:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-90.html#post141111


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2009 às 21:53)

18.5º


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jul 2009 às 22:24)

Nazaré: 19,3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jul 2009 às 22:53)

Extremos do dia:
17.8ºC
25ºC

De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de NO, 19ºC, 69%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Jul 2009 às 23:29)

_*olá boa noite*_ 

Dia marcado sobretudo pela presença de vento de Noroeste em regime de nortada moderada a forte, por vezes até com algumas rajadas. Em dias assim, quando o vento colide com alguns cabos de alta tensão que passam nas proximidades, mais parece que estou à beira mar devido ao rugido que provocam. 
O céu esteve pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo em boa parte do dia. Agora surgem algumas nuvens ainda que dispersas arrastadas pelo vento que continua bem forte.
Por agora sigo com *17.6ºC*(-) e *73%*(^) de Hr.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2009 às 23:38)

_Dia marcado por vento forte, do quadrante N. Valor máximo de *52,9 km/h*. Temperatura máxima de *21,7ºC* pelas 13:15._

---

Actualmente tenho 16ºC, o vento sopra moderado, a 21,2 km/h, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Jul 2009 às 23:39)

Boas Noites! Por Odivelas o céu apresenta apenas algumas nuvens vindas do mar. 
O vento sopra fraco. 
Temperatura não sei, mas não está desagradavel.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2009 às 23:40)

Extremos de hoje:

*17,5 ºC* / *26,0 ºC*

*46,7 km/h*


----------



## F_R (8 Jul 2009 às 00:01)

Boas

Neste momento 17.3ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: 14.3ºC
Máxima: 28.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2009 às 01:53)

Boa noite.

Deixei a nortada do Baleal para a ausência de vento que existe no momento na Lousã.

Neste momento 14,7º e céu estrelado.

Mas aqui verifico dois registos poucos habituais, da máxima de 21,8º no dia 05 e a mínima de 10,4º, 10,6º do dia 06 e 05 respectivamente.

No Baleal, nos 3 dias que lá estive a temperatura variou entre os 18,2º e os 20,7º.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jul 2009 às 02:05)

olá...  

A nortada moderada que ainda há pouco se fazia sentir parece ter diminuído um pouco de intensidade. Persistem ainda, embora de passagem, alguns fractus.
Despeço-me com 17.4ºC e 76% de Hr.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2009 às 02:34)

ac_cernax disse:


> Boas Noites! Por Odivelas o céu apresenta apenas algumas nuvens vindas do mar.
> O vento sopra fraco.
> Temperatura não sei, mas não está desagradavel.



Por Odivelas? Andas perto!

As temperaturas do dia 7 foram muito idênticas às do dia 8.
A variarem entre os 16,3ºC e os 22,8ºC.
Dia fresco, com vento moderado a forte de Norte.

Por agora 17ºC.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2009 às 06:34)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 12,2º.

Neste momento 13,1º, céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2009 às 08:21)

sigo com a minima do dia, 18.1º


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2009 às 09:13)

Bom dia!

Céu praticamente limpo, sol esplendoroso! De novo os dias quentes a quererem dar um ar de sua graça! Venham eles ora pois... É Verão!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jul 2009 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 16.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.5ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jul 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Mínima de 18.2ºC.
Actualmente, 23.8ºC, 53%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jul 2009 às 10:49)

AnDré disse:


> Por Odivelas? Andas perto!



É verdade, fui até às festas da Cidade no Parque Urbano do Silvado.

---------------

Por agora na *Cidade de Montijo*:

- Céu praticamente limpo.
- Vento fraco.
- Temperatura nos 22.3ºC

----

Mínima de *17.7ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2009 às 11:03)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *18,3 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2009 às 12:05)

Céu limpo e vento em geral fraco de norte.

A temperatura está para já nos 23ºC.

A mínima foi de 16,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2009 às 12:07)

Temperatura mínima de *16,9ºC*.

Neste momento, 22,2ºC e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

Vento fraco a moderado, de N (360º), e humidade nos 56%.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jul 2009 às 12:08)

25.2ºC, 47%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2009 às 12:23)

Dia mais quente pela quente freguesia de Moscavide.

Valores actuais de *27,1 ºC* e *44 %* de humidade relativa e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jul 2009 às 13:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Dia mais quente pela quente freguesia de Moscavide.
> 
> Valores actuais de *27,1 ºC* e *44 %* de humidade relativa e vento fraco de NO.



Exactamente o mesmo por aqui, uns quilómetros mais a sul...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2009 às 14:19)

Actualmente, 23,3ºC de temperatura. Cirrus a Oeste.

Vento a 20,5 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Jul 2009 às 16:15)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui (*Montijo*) o termometro marca 28.5ºC. (sem abrigo, mas não esposto ao sol)

O céu está praticamente limpo.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2009 às 16:22)

Boa tarde.

O dia está agradável, com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado de NW e 29,4º.


----------



## Relâmpago (8 Jul 2009 às 17:11)

Olá. Boa tarde

Por aqui tempo típico de verão, não muito quente, como se pretende , mas monótono.

Temp= 27.3 ºC
HR= 43%
PA= 1017 hPa


PS. Já está a fazer falta uma trovoadinha, para quebrar a monotonia estival. Pode ser que a depressão de origem térmica que se mantém sobre a Península se venha a activar com o aparecimaento de uma bolha de ar frio em altitude. Mas, penso, neste caso são as regiões do interior que têm mais a lucrar .


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2009 às 18:01)

24.6º


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2009 às 18:21)

Temperatura máxima de *24,1ºC* pelas 14:38. Actualmente sigo com 22,1ºC.

Vento a 23,4 km/h de NNO (338º).

Humidade a 54%.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jul 2009 às 18:47)

Máxima de 28.7ºC.
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 26.2ºC, 45%HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jul 2009 às 18:51)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.2ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.6ºC

T.Minima: 16.6ºC


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2009 às 18:58)

Boas, hoje pela Nazaré mínima de 17,2ºC. Neste momento 22,0ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (8 Jul 2009 às 19:18)

Boa tarde 
Sigo por Lisboa com...
Temp Actual 24.9c
Céu Limpo.
Pressão Atmosférica Estavél.
Vento fraco de manhã e inicio de tarde,soprando agóra moderado... de NW,é o que vale !!!,porque hoje já fez um bocadinho mais de calor,pelo menos aqui na zona da Baixa.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jul 2009 às 20:23)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 16.6ºC 

Sigo com 20.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2009 às 20:29)

Máxima de *29,8 ºC*.

Tarde quente, com vento fraco de NO.

Agora vento fraco a moderado de NO e *22,4 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2009 às 20:50)

Eis que o Sol se põe, com uma temperatura de 18ºC.

Humidade a 73% e vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2009 às 21:41)

20.2º


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jul 2009 às 21:53)

21.2ºC, 61%HR, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
18.2ºC
28.7ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jul 2009 às 21:56)

Sigo com 18.6ºC.


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2009 às 22:15)

19.7º


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2009 às 22:38)

A máxima hoje foi de 29,7º.

Neste momento 18,7º, céu estrelado e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

19.4º


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2009 às 23:10)

Nazaré: 18,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2009 às 00:21)

_O dia de ontem foi marcado por céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cirrus. Temperatura máxima de *24,1ºC*, pelas 14:38. O vento soprou, em geral, moderado, com um valor máximo de *42,7 km/h*. Humidade mínima de *43%* pelas 15:25._

---

Actualmente tenho 17ºC, e o vento sopra a 31,7 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2009 às 00:24)

Extremos do dia 8:

*18,3 ºC* / *29,8 ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2009 às 00:40)

Noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.

Valores actuais de *19,1 ºC* e *78 %* de humidade relativa.

Uma noite bastante agradável.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jul 2009 às 00:41)

boa noite a todos...

Foi um dia marcado pela nortada e a noite não será diferente o que lhe confere um certo dinamismo quanto a mim interessante!
O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado composto essencialmente por fractus.

Tenho de momento *18.3ºC* e *78%* de Hr.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jul 2009 às 01:03)

Boa Noite!

Pelo *Montijo*:

Céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco.
Temp. 18.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2009 às 02:31)

Céu muito nublado por Fractus e vento moderado de NO (315º).

Temperatura estável nos 17ºC.

Assim me despeço.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jul 2009 às 08:47)

Boas, hoje a mínima pela Nazaré foi de 16,6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro. Neste momento os primeiros raios de sol. Vento nulo.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 09:25)

minima de 18.3º e T.actual de  20.0º


----------



## Lousano (9 Jul 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 12,7º.

este momento céu limpo, vento nulo e 18,7º.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 10:18)

21.3º


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Jul 2009 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

Pelo *Montijo*:

Céu limpo
Vento fraco
Temp. 24.4ºC

--------

A mínima por aqui foi de *18.2ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de 17ºC, e actuais 22,2ºC. Céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

Humidade a 58%, pressão a 1019 hPa e vento fraco a moderado de N (360º).


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 11:27)

25.2º


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2009 às 11:57)

Bom dia!

Por aqui lá vai soprando o vento.
Ainda assim estão 24ºC.

A mínima hoje foi de 17,2ºC.


Ontem as temperaturas variaram entre os 16,7ºC de mínima e os 25,7ºC de máxima.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 12:15)

a temp estabilizou nos 25.6º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2009 às 12:43)

Mínima de *18,5 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.

Valores actuais de *28,2 ºC* e *42 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 13:32)

24.9º


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2009 às 13:39)

Actuais 22,7ºC e 59% de humidade.

Alguns Fractus na faixa N-O, e vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 14:38)

25.1º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2009 às 14:39)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 32.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo, a Minima de hoje foi de  16.8ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2009 às 15:21)

Já faz calor.

Valores actuais de *28,3 ºC* e *44 %* de humidade relativa.

O vento sopra fraco de Norte.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 15:31)

25.2º


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jul 2009 às 15:45)

Boa tarde!
27.3ºC, 42%HR, céu limpo, vento moderado.
Mínima de 18.6ºC.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 16:59)

24.8º


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 17:45)

24.2º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2009 às 17:47)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 31.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco cde NW e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.2ºC
T.Minima: 16.8ºC


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 18:15)

24.0º, a maxima foi de 25.7º


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2009 às 18:32)

Pelas ruas do centro da capital, uma brisa, por vezes, e termómetros a marcarem temperaturas entre os 28ºC e os 29ºC.

Por aqui, e a pouco mais de uma dezena de quilómetros, máxima de apenas *23,2ºC*.

Actualmente, temperatura nos 22,0ºC, humidade nos 59% e pressão a 1018 hPa. Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 18:43)

23.5º


----------



## Lousano (9 Jul 2009 às 19:13)

Hoje mais um dia em que a máxima não chegou ao 30º, tendo registado 29,8º, num dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 19:40)

23.0º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2009 às 19:57)

Máxima de *28,7 ºC*.

Tarde bastante agradável, um pouco quente quando o vento não soprava.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Jul 2009 às 20:25)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 17.2ºC.

Sigo com 20.1ºC.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 20:30)

21.6º


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jul 2009 às 20:40)

Bom final de tarde! 

Dia de céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo com vento em geral fraco de Noroeste.
Sem diferenças, ainda permanecem alguns cirrus.
Por agora registo 19.7ºC e 58% de Hr.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 20:41)

21.3º


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 21:11)

20.5º


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jul 2009 às 21:26)

18,5ºC pela Nazaré


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 21:40)

20.0º


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2009 às 21:57)

19.7º


----------



## Lousano (9 Jul 2009 às 22:37)

Vai ser mais uma noite fresca.

Neste momento 17,5º, vento fraco de SW e céu estrelado.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jul 2009 às 23:33)

De momento, 19.7ºC, 68%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
18.6ºC
27.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2009 às 00:05)

Dia de sol com o vento a soprar de fraco a moderado o dia todo.

A temperatura variou entre os 17,2ºC e os 25,6ºC.

Agora está estagnada nos 17,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2009 às 00:29)

_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cirrus. Temperatura máxima de *23,2ºC*, rajada máxima de *48,5 km/h* e humidade mínima de *50%*._

---

Actualmente, céu muito nublado por Fractus e 17ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2009 às 00:36)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *18,4 ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2009 às 00:44)

olá boa noite... 

A noite parece estar mais calma que as anteriores quanto ao vento. O mesmo sopra fraco de Noroeste arrastando consigo alguns aglomerados de fractus.
De momento registo 18.5ºC (v) e 74% (^) de Hr.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2009 às 01:58)

Vento moderado, nos 34,6 km/h de N (360º), temperatura nos 17ºC e céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Assim me despeço.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2009 às 03:00)

olá 

Bom, parece que o vento aumentou de intensidade desde há sensivelmente ½ hora, permanecendo de Noroeste e a persistência de alguns fractus que compõem o cenário nocturno.
Despeço-me com 17.9ºC e 76% de Hr.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2009 às 03:15)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá



Aqui mais do mesmo... 
Vento fraco a moderado, e temperatura estagnada nos 17,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2009 às 07:13)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus, e assim se mantém.

Temperatura mínima de 16ºC e actualmente sigo com 17ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado, com uma rajada máxima de *45,7 km/h* até ao momento, de NNO (338º).


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2009 às 09:17)

Bom dia!

Manhã marcada pela neblina e pelo fresco... Vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jul 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 18.2ºC.
De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 24.6ºC, 48%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 09:35)

minima de 17.8º, agora 20.7º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *18,1 ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jul 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,2º, tendo a neblina que surgiu cerca das 03H00 travado a descida da temperatura.

Neste momento a neblina persiste, temperatura dos 19,8º e vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 11:52)

24.8º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jul 2009 às 12:49)

Boa Tarde

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.7ºC.
Por agora estão 32.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 13:08)

25.5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2009 às 13:28)

Tarde quente quanto baste.

Os céus por aqui, numa fotografia tirada há alguns minutos.


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 13:40)

24.6º


----------



## João Ferreira (10 Jul 2009 às 14:21)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 16.5ºC.

Sigo com 25.2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2009 às 15:12)

Temperatura máxima de *23,3ºC* até ao momento.

Actualmente estão 22,3ºC e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus Uncius e Cirroestratus.

Humidade a 58%, vento a 20,5 km/h e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 15:37)

24.4º


----------



## Lousano (10 Jul 2009 às 15:54)

Neste momento 29,1º, vento fraco de NW e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 15:57)

24.6º


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2009 às 17:12)

Bastantes Cirrus ainda, e 22,0ºC.

Vento moderado de ONO (292º), nos 21,2 km/h actualmente.

Humidade nos 60%.


----------



## iceworld (10 Jul 2009 às 17:21)

Sol e nuvens altas!!
Calor q.b.


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 17:30)

24.0º:assobio:


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jul 2009 às 17:56)

Nazaré: 23,2ºC


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 18:19)

23.4º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jul 2009 às 18:38)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.2ºC

T.Minima: 16.7ºC


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2009 às 19:03)

22.6º


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jul 2009 às 19:06)

O meu último _post_ pelo *Montijo*:

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas.
Vento fraco a moderado.
Temp. 24.9ºC

A mínima foi de *17.2*.

------------


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2009 às 19:55)

olá boa tarde... 

Dia de céu pouco nublado composto por nuvens altas, essencialmente por variantes de cirrus como "cirrus uncinus" ao meio do dia e ainda há pouco, segundo o meu campo de visão alcançava, "cirrocumulus virga" a leste que parecem passar a uma fase de dissipação.
O vento sopra fraco de Noroeste. Registo 20.4ºC e 62% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2009 às 20:16)

Máxima de apenas *27,7 ºC*, logo pelo início da tarde.

Durante grande parte da tarde a temperatura rondou os 26 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Jul 2009 às 20:47)

Boas, cá estou de volta para fazer seguimento meteorológico de Almada, agora que se acabou o estudo pelo menos nos próximos tempos.

Neste momento:
 	20.4 °C  	 
	38 % 	 
  	 hPa 	 
  	6.5 km/h 	 
DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO 	Noroeste

Alguns cirros, que de resto marcaram a tarde de hoje.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jul 2009 às 21:36)

Máxima de 28.2ºC, numa tarde de céu pouco nublado e algum vento.

Impressionante como já vamos a 10 de Julho, e aqui no litoral não se atingiu sequer a marca dos 30ºC...

De momento, 20.6ºC, 63%HR.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jul 2009 às 22:13)

Nazaré:17,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2009 às 22:47)

mr. phillip disse:


> Impressionante como já vamos a 10 de Julho, e aqui no litoral não se atingiu sequer a marca dos 30ºC...



É verdade!

Depois de um Junho que mais pareceu Julho, agora temos um Julho a lembrar Junho.

Só por curiosidade: Em Julho de 2003, e até dia 29 de Julho, Lisboa registou apenas 2 dias com máximas na casa dos 30ºC. E as mínimas foram bem frescas. A estação da Granja em Sintra chegou a ter uma mínima nesse mês de 10,5ºC.
Depois nos últimos dois dias desse mês, tudo mudou... E o que se seguiu persiste na memória de todos.


----------



## Lousano (10 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Hoje a máxima foi de 29,3º.

Estes últimos dias parecem autenticas cópias.

Neste momento vento fraco, céu estrelado e 15,8º.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2009 às 23:57)

Pela capital, temperatura de 17ºC, numa noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jul 2009 às 00:20)

Extremos do dia:

18.2ºC
28.2ºC

De momento, 
18.6ºC, 72ºHR, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2009 às 00:22)

Extremos de hoje:

*18,1 ºC* / *27,7 ºC*

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jul 2009 às 00:30)

Bom fim-de-semana a todos! 

É verdade Lousano, cria-se uma certa monotonia...! 
O céu continua a apresenta-se pouco nublado por fractus e vento fraco de Noroeste.
De momento verificam-se 17.5ºC(v) e 73%(^) de Hr.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Jul 2009 às 00:45)

Olá mais uma vez

A esta hora sigo com 
	18 °C  	 
  	50 % 	 
  	6.1 km/h 	 
  	DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO 	Este

Até amanhã


----------



## psm (11 Jul 2009 às 07:45)

Em toda a costa oeste acima do cabo raso, ela se encontra nublada com estratos e possivelmente com nevoeiros em alguns locais, mas o que é de salientar é o que acontece entre a serra de Aires e a serra da Estrela, que é uma porta de entrada para que esses estratos ou nevoeiro entrem no interior da região centro, e indo até ao sul, e isto acontece algumas vezes.


http://www.sat24.com/sp

http://www.sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=80&yas=380


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *17,4 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Lousano (11 Jul 2009 às 12:01)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,3º.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento fraco e 23,1º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2009 às 12:24)

Subida rápida da temperatura para os *26,6 ºC*, com a rotação do vento para Norte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Jul 2009 às 13:19)

Boa tarde 

Agora por aqui:

23.9ºC
1018.3 hPa
53&
7.8 km/h
DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO NW


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2009 às 14:09)

Céu limpo e *28,8 ºC*.

Tarde agradável e de vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2009 às 15:54)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.
A Minima de hoje foi de 15.1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2009 às 17:52)

Boa Tarde

Por aqgora estão 30.0ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.4ºC
T.Minima: 15.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jul 2009 às 17:59)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 25.3ºC, 46%HR, 1016hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Jul 2009 às 18:29)

Olá mais uma vez 

25 °C  	 
47 % 	 
1016.6 hPa 	 
7.6 km/h 	 
DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO 	Oeste

Uma tarde bastante agradável. Não há quase neblina, o campo de visão é bastante abrangente e detalhado.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jul 2009 às 18:41)

Máxima de 27.6ºC, ainda longe dos 30ºC...
De momento, 24.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jul 2009 às 18:54)

Tarde de Sol, mas com bastantes núvens a _sobrevoar_ a Serra.

Temperatura máxima de 23ºC, e actualmente sigo com 20ºC.

Vento moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jul 2009 às 20:11)

boa tarde a todos 

Hoje o céu esteve limpo e ainda assim permanece.
De momento observo à distância algumas nuvens na faixa costeira a norte da Serra de Sintra. O vento sopra fraco de W/NO.
Registo 20.5ºC e 55% de Hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jul 2009 às 00:17)

Céu praticamente limpo, 19.5ºC, 69%HR, 1018hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.5ºC
27.6ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jul 2009 às 00:52)

olá boa noite... 

O céu continua limpo e o vento sopra fraco de N/NO.
De momento registo 18.2ºC (v) e 75% (^) de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 01:53)

Extremos do dia 11:

*17,4 ºC* / *29,1 ºC*

---

Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2009 às 02:12)

Noite agradável pelas ruas do Bairro Alto. Temperatura a rondar os 19ºC, e nem uma brisa.

---

Por Alfragide, noite de céu pouco nublado, e temperatura nos 17ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 02:26)

Desce para os *18,5 ºC* a um ritmo bastante lento.

A humidade já vai alta, nos *77 %*.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2009 às 03:35)

Boa noite.

A máxima ontem foi apenas de 26,8º.

Neste momento 13,2º, vento nulo e céu estrelado.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2009 às 07:28)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 12,4º.

Neste momento 14,7º, céu encoberto e vento nulo.


----------



## Madragoa (12 Jul 2009 às 10:29)

Bom Dia...
Sigo por Lisboa,já com 24.5c....muito Sól,e nenhum vento...o que quér dizer que isto hoje vai ser (Potente),isto hoje aqui deve passar os trinta......de máxima,se não se levantar vento.
A Pressão Atmosférica esta a baixar lentamente...


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jul 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 18.4ºC e temperatura actual nos 24.3ºC, 57%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *18,1 ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.

Valores actuais de *27,5 ºC* e *48 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jul 2009 às 11:49)

Olá bom dia. Hoje está mais quentinho já a esta hora:

25.4ºC
48%
1017.7 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2009 às 12:09)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de 17ºC. Actualmente sigo com 24ºC, e o céu apresenta-se limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2009 às 12:16)

Olá Boa Tarde.

Por aqui estão 31.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpinho, a Minima de hoje foi de 17.2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 13:31)

Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.

Sem rajadas como nos dias anteriores, agora com *29,3 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2009 às 14:21)

Tarde um pouco mais quente que as anteriores.
Sigo com 26,7ºC.

A mínima foi de 17,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2009 às 16:38)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento 31,3º, vento fraco e céu limpo.

Finalmente um dia quente.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2009 às 18:29)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima de *25,4ºC* pelas 15:38. Actualmente tenho 24,5ºC, e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Fractus.

Humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1016 hPa. Vento a 16,2 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2009 às 18:54)

Já começa a refrescar, tembém devido ao aumento do vento, estando no momento 27,0º

A máxima hoje foi de 31,6º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 19:34)

Máxima de *30,6 ºC*.

Uma tarde agradável de vento fraco.

Agora *25,3 ºC* e *63 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jul 2009 às 20:49)

olá boa tarde! 

Mais um dia de céu limpo mas que agora pelo fim da tarde se apresenta nublado de acordo com o previsto pelo IM:

_"Céu geralmente limpo, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade no
litoral Norte e Centro a partir da tarde.
Possibilidade de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no Minho e Douro Litoral
a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste no litoral a sul do
Cabo Carvoeiro."_

Registo no momento 21.2ºC e 74% de Hr.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2009 às 21:10)

Eis que o céu se encontra encoberto.

Temperatura nos 20ºC, mas humidade já acima dos 80%.

Vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jul 2009 às 21:20)

Nazaré: 21,5ºC.

De manhã o céu esteve quase limpo, durante a  tarde apareceram as nuvens e agora temos céu encoberto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 21:26)

Céu muito nublado e ainda *22,2 ºC*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jul 2009 às 21:28)

Boas, e por esta agora não esperava: O céu está a ficar nublado...

Neste momento por aqui:

21.6 °C  	 
55 % 	 
6.1 km/h 	  	
Direcção do vento Norte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 21:37)

Extremos de hoje:

*18,1 ºC* / *30,6 ºC*

---

Dia bastante agradável para um passeio, com o vento a soprar geralmente fraco, com algumas rajadas esporádicas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2009 às 22:52)

Ainda *22,3 ºC* e céu muito nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jul 2009 às 23:44)

Alguns chuviscos em Lisboa, e aqui na margem sul, mas muito ligeiros.
De qualquer forma, uma surpresa reservada para o final do dia.
Ainda não foi desta que cheguei aos 30ºC.

De momento, céu muito nublado, 21.8ºC, 81%HR, 1015hpa.
Extremos do dia:
18.4ºC
29.3ºC.


----------



## kikofra (13 Jul 2009 às 00:04)

Ta tudo molhado la fora


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jul 2009 às 00:05)

olá boa noite! 

Por aqui também já chuviscou apesar de permanecer uma noite agradável.
O céu portanto ainda continua muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de W/NO.
De momento registo 21.6ºC com 75% de Hr.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jul 2009 às 00:10)

Noite agradável com céu encoberto, vento nulo e 20,1º.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2009 às 00:24)

_Dia de céu limpo. Com o entardecer, as núvens (Fractus) começaram a apoderar-se do céu. Temperatura máxima de *25,4ºC* pelas 15:38, humidade mínima de *52%* e rajada máxima de *33,1 km/h* de NNO (338º)._

---

Actualmente, 19ºC. Alguns chuviscos caem aqui também.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2009 às 00:46)

Ainda *21,6 ºC*.

Uma noite de uvas, mas podia ser de ananases.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2009 às 02:11)

Com _morrinha_ e 18ºC me despeço.

Vento fraco a moderado de O (270º).


----------



## Madragoa (13 Jul 2009 às 07:50)

Bom Dia,sigo por Lisboa com....
Temp actual 20.5c
Pressão atmosférica 1016 hpa. 
Céu muito nublado
Vento fraco a moderado de N/NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jul 2009 às 09:16)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 21.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 23.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Ontem:

T.Máxima: 34.2ºC
T.Minima: 17.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Jul 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia.

Noite de chuviscos com temperatura mínima de 14,1º.

Neste momento 17,3º, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado (ainda há 10 minutos atrás estava a chuviscar).


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jul 2009 às 09:56)

Bom dia!
O dia amanhece solarengo, com algumas nuvens à mistura...
19.8ºC de mínima, 22.1ºC de temperatura actual.
60%HR, 1015hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2009 às 10:18)

Bom dia.

Mínima quase tropical de *19,7 ºC*.

Agora céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de Norte e *22,7 ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jul 2009 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável, após a muita nebulosidade das primeiras horas do dia. Agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2009 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu encoberto, _morrinha_, e mesmo algum nevoeiro. Temperatura mínima de 17ºC.

Actualmente sigo com 21,7ºC, humidade a 58%, pressão a 1017 hPa e vento a 5,8 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Lousano (13 Jul 2009 às 12:10)

Neste momento 24,0º

Vai ser uma tarde quente.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2009 às 12:37)

Actualmente, 21,5ºC, e céu quase limpo. Apenas alguns Fractus sobre a Serra.

Humidade a 58% e vento moderado de NO (315º), nos 31,7 km/h actualmente e com um valor máximo de *42,8 km/h* até ao momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jul 2009 às 13:10)

24.8ºC, céu praticamente limpo, e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2009 às 14:47)

Valor máximo de temperatura de *22,3ºC* até ao momento. Por agora, 21,7ºC e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

Humidade a 50% e vento moderado de ONO (292º), nos 36,7 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jul 2009 às 18:02)

Boa Tarde

De Momento estão 27.8ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NW e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.3ºC 

T.Minima: 21.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2009 às 18:21)

Valor actual de 21,0ºC. Os Fractus vão aumentando, em número.

Vento a 19,8 km/h de NO (315º), e humidade a 55%.


----------



## Lousano (13 Jul 2009 às 18:25)

A máxima hoje foi de 27,7º.

Neste momento 25,6º, vento fraco/moderado de NW e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2009 às 20:22)

Pela Lagoa de Santo André, o *Stormy* relata uma temperatura máxima de 24,1ºC. Actualmente estão 20,9ºC.

---

Por aqui, 19ºC e céu muito nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jul 2009 às 21:14)

Nazaré: mínima de 18,2º
Neste momento 20,0ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Jul 2009 às 21:46)

Olá! Por aqui o dia foi de algum calor, mas que o vento ajudou a não ser muito intenso. Agora para o final da tarde intensificou-se mais mas já está a acalmar. 

Neste momento:

19.8 °C  	 
43 % 	 
6.8 km/h 	 
DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO 	Norte


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Jul 2009 às 22:24)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 18.4ºC.

Sigo com 18.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2009 às 00:08)

_Ontem, dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e temperatura máxima de *22,3ºC*. Humidade mínima de *44%* e rajada máxima de vento de *42,8 km/h*._

---

Actualmente sigo com 17ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jul 2009 às 00:17)

Extremos do dia:
19.4ºC
26ºC
Destaque para o elevado valor de radiação UV.

De momento, céu praticamente limpo, 19.4ºC, 75%HR, 1016hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jul 2009 às 08:46)

Boas,

Hoje a mínima pela Nazaré foi de 17,8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia!

Manhã frescota... Mas as poucas nuvens presentes no céu começaram já a dissipar. Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco!


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jul 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 18.1ºC esta noite.
De momento, céu com alguma nebolusidade que tende a dissipar-se, 23.5ºC, 57%HR, 1018hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jul 2009 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 15.9ºC.
Por agora estão 23.0ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.


----------



## Lousano (14 Jul 2009 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 11,8º.

Neste momento 18,9º, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia!

Mínima de 16,5ºC. Por agora 21,2ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado de noroeste a bastantes nuvens.

Extremos do dia 12:
Tmin: 17,0ºC
Tmáx: 27,1ºC


Extremos do dia 13:
Tmin: 17,9ºC
Tmáx: 23,7ºC


----------



## ct5iul (14 Jul 2009 às 11:18)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 24.9ºC 11:15
Temp ao Sol 32,3ºC 11:15
Pressão: 1019.0Hpa 11:15
Intensidade do Vento: 10.8 km/h 11:15
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: N 11:15
Temperatura do vento: 24.0ºC 11:15
Humidade Relativa: 53 % 11:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:55
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 11:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Algumas nuvens a norte

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantém. Temperatura mínima de 16ºC e actualmente sigo com 20,6ºC.

Humidade a 60% a vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jul 2009 às 12:23)

Céu com muita nebulosidade e temperatura típica de Abril, para aí...
23.8ºC, 48%HR, vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2009 às 13:17)

Temperatura máxima de *21,5ºC* até ao momento.

Actualmente, 21,0ºC e 44% de humidade. Vento a 20,5 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jul 2009 às 15:54)

Máxima de apenas 25.1ºC até ao momento.
Agora sigo com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jul 2009 às 17:47)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.1ºC, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.0ºC
T.Minima: 15.9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jul 2009 às 18:08)

Nazaré: 24,4ºC  e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2009 às 18:28)

Temperatura máxima de *22,1ºC*. Actualmente tenho 20,4ºC, e o céu apresenta alguma neblusidade. Fractus.

Vento a 24,1 km/h de humidade a 49%.


----------



## Brigantia (14 Jul 2009 às 20:10)

Nazaré: 21,6ºC e céu quase limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jul 2009 às 22:05)

Extremos do dia:
18.1ºC
25.1ºC

De momento, 19.9ºC, 65HR, 1018hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Jul 2009 às 22:24)

Uma noite um pouco fresquinha. Neste momento conto já com 18.9ºC e 63%

Hoje o dia já foi mais quente, o vento não foi tão intenso, contudo os próximos dias serão mais significativos.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Jul 2009 às 22:25)

olá boa noite! 

O céu apresentou-se com muitas nuvens ao início do dia, mas ao longo deste a nebulosidade foi diminuindo gradualmente. 
De momento o céu está limpo com vento fraco de W/NO.
Registo 18.8ºC com 65% de Hr.


----------



## Lousano (14 Jul 2009 às 22:48)

A máxima hoje foi de 25,8º.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 17,3º.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2009 às 00:11)

_Ontem, dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus (Para variar...). Temperatura máxima de *22,1ºC*, humidade mínima de *44%* e rajada máxima de *31,6 km/h*._

---

Actualmente sigo com 17ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2009 às 07:28)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de 15ºC, numa noite de céu muito nublado. Actualmente estão 17ºC, e o céu está limpo! Manhã invulgar, mas proprícia à prática balnear nas praias de Sintra, que normalmente se cobrem de nevoeiro a estas horas do dia.

Humidade a 77% e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jul 2009 às 08:54)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.7ºC.
Neste momento estão 21.8ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo e vento nulo! Acredito que a máxima possa ir acima do previsto.


----------



## Lousano (15 Jul 2009 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 10,6º.

Neste momento 22,3º, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2009 às 14:49)

Temperatura máxima de *24,8ºC* até ao momento.

Actualmente sigo com 23,4ºC, e humidade a 48%.

O céu encontra-se totalmente limpo, algo que já não acontecia há bastantes dias!


----------



## Lousano (15 Jul 2009 às 14:52)

Neste momento 28,5º, céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste.

Poderá ser o segundo dia do mês com temperatura superior a 30º.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2009 às 17:09)

22,5ºC actualmente, e o céu mantém-se limpo.

Humidade nos 49% e vento fraco a moderado de N (360º), nos 12,2 km/h actualmente.

Pressão a 1019 hPa e ponto de orvalho nos 11,2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jul 2009 às 18:10)

Boa tarde!
Dia um pouquinho mais quente, mas ainda nada de especial, pelo menos tendo em atenção as previsões para os próximos dias...
Mínima de 17.8ºC e máxima de 26.8ºC.
De momento, 25.7ºC, 43%HR, 1017hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jul 2009 às 19:20)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 29.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.0ºC
T.Minima: 14.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2009 às 20:28)

20,4ºC e alguns Fractus na Serra.

Humidade nos 66% e vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jul 2009 às 21:33)

Despeço-me com 21.8ºC, 67%HR, 1019hpa.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
17.8ºC
26.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2009 às 00:37)

_Ontem, dia de céu limpo. Temperatura máxima de *24,8ºC* pelas 12:39, humidade mínima de *39%* pelas 12:29, e rajada máxima de vento de *32,4 km/h* de NO (315º), pelas 15:21._

---

Pela Lagoa de Santo André, o *Stormy* teve a mesma temperatura máxima de ontem, 24,1ºC.

---

Actualmente tenho 17ºC.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2009 às 00:58)

Bo noite.

A máxima de dia 15 foi de 30,3º.

Neste momento céu estrelado, vento nulo e 16,1º.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2009 às 07:24)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite fresca, com uma mínima de 11,5º

Neste momento 13,3º, vento fraco de NW e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia! 

Céu limpo, mas uma manhã bem fresca a convidar a vestir um agasalho. Vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.0ºC, por agora estão 22.7ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Manhã relativamente fresca, com mínima de 16,4ºC.


Os extremos de ontem foram:
Tmin: 16,5ºC
Tmáx: 26,4ºC.

Segue fresquinho o mês.


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2009 às 11:22)

Boas

Por Santarém dia de sol com 22ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2009 às 12:00)

_Bom meio dia_ !

Temperatura mínima de 16ºC. Actualmente sigo com 22,2ºC, e humidade nos 57%.

O céu mantém-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco!


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2009 às 14:21)

Actuais 23,4ºC e céu muito nublado por Fractus.

Humidade nos 61% e vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2009 às 15:03)

27ºC em Santarém


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jul 2009 às 17:29)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 18.7ºC e máxima de 26.5ºC.
De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de NO, 25.6ºC, 62%HR, 1023hpa (subiu bem!).


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2009 às 17:36)

Boa tarde.

A máxima hoje foi de 28,3º.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento fraco/moderado de NW e 26,3º.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2009 às 17:49)

Temperatura máxima de *24,4ºC* pelas 16:50.

Actualmente tenho 23,0ºC. Fractus, e alguns Cumulus Mediocris no céu.

Humidade a 64%, pressão a 1023 hpa e vento a 16,9 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2009 às 18:00)

Boas
Estou de volta ao meu posto de observação do costume 

Aqui por Setúbal a rajada máxima que registei durante estes primeiros 16 dias foi de 41km/h dia 6...

Agora sigo com vento fraco a moderado e 26,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2009 às 18:14)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.7ºC

T.Minima: 16.0ºC


----------



## ct5iul (16 Jul 2009 às 18:39)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 25.5ºC 18:30
Temp ao Sol 28,1ºC 18:30
Pressão: 1023.0Hpa 18:30
Intensidade do Vento: 6.1 km/h 18:30
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW 18:30
Temperatura do vento: 25.3ºC 18:30
Humidade Relativa: 57 % 18:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 18:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 18:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2009 às 20:00)

21,2ºC e muitos Cumulus no céu. O Sol é _coberto_, por vezes e o nevoeiro ameaça os pontos mais altos da Serra.

Vento moderado, nos 28,8 km/h, tendo a rajada máxima sido há pouco, com *38,2 km/h*, de N (360º).


----------



## mr. phillip (16 Jul 2009 às 22:12)

Despeço-me com 20.5ºC, 69%HR, 1024hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2009 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco/moderado de NW e 16,5º.

Devido ao vento existe uma forte sensação de frio.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Jul 2009 às 22:51)

Olá

Sigo com 18.7ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jul 2009 às 00:32)

Boas o dia ate nem foi muito ventoso, mas agora a noite está mais forte e a sensação de frio é notória. Ainda assim tenho agora 19.2c o vento sopra de nw a 31 kmh agora mesmo.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2009 às 02:26)

_Ontem, por Mira-Sintra, dia de céu, em geral, muito nublado por Fractus. Temperatura máxima de *24,4ºC*, rajada máxima e *45,0 km/h* de N (360º), e humidade mínima de *47%*._

---

Actualmente estão 16ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2009 às 07:54)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de 16ºC. Actualmente, esses 16ºC mantêm-se, e o céu encontra-se limpo.

Vento fraco de NNE (22º), e humidade nos 71%. Pressão a 1027 hPa.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jul 2009 às 08:20)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca, com vento fraco. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2009 às 09:02)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 16.5ºC.
Por agora sigo com 22.6ºC, o vento sopra moderado de NW e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,1º.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 17,7º.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jul 2009 às 11:02)

BoM Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 19.9ºC 11:00
Temp ao Sol 22,3ºC 11:00
Pressão: 1027.6Hpa 11:00
Intensidade do Vento: 18.6 km/h 11:00
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: N 11:00
Temperatura do vento: 16.4ºC 11:00
Humidade Relativa: 62 % 11:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 11:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Céu muito nublado

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jul 2009 às 12:29)

Hoje é dia de Nortada. Rajada máxima para já de 46,7 km/h. Para o fim da tarde as rajadas no litoral podem chegar aos 60km/h ou mais.

A Nortada mais forte desde o inicio do verão...


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2009 às 12:36)

Boas 

Por Santarém dia bastante ventoso com 22ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Jul 2009 às 13:00)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 16.0ºC.

Sigo com 21.8ºC e bastante vento!


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2009 às 15:11)

Boas
A mínima em Setúbal foi de 16,2ºC...

Agora vento moderado mas já foi forte com uma rajada de 45,7km/h a meio da manha...temperatura actual de 24,6ºC, 23%HR, 1026hpa e céu limpo...


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2009 às 15:36)

Dia fresco. Temperatura máxima de apenas *21,9ºC* até ao momento.

Actualmente tenho 20,8ºC, e o vento sopra moderado a forte, nos 42,1 km/h, de N (360º).

Humidade a 43%. Céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2009 às 17:50)

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.9ºC, o vento sopra moderado de N e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.6ºC
T.Minima: 16.5ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2009 às 17:53)

Boas
Tive de máxima apenas 25,0ºC e uma rajada máxima de 48km/h NW...

Agora vento moderado e 22,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jul 2009 às 18:37)

Boa tarde!
A nota dominante por aqui é o vento, sempre a soprar moderado com algumas rajadas...
Mínima de 17.7ºC e máxima de apenas 23.8ºC.
De momento, 22.3ºC, 42%HR, 1023hpa (em descida).
Céu limpo, mas esteve muito nublado de manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2009 às 18:53)

Segurem-se estamos no pico do vento 

Estou com 19.5ºC e vento forte.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2009 às 19:24)

A máxima hoje foi de 24,7º.

Neste momento 22,6º e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Jul 2009 às 20:38)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 18.4ºC 20:30
Temp ao Sol 18,8ºC 20:30
Pressão: 1024.8Hpa 20:30
Intensidade do Vento: 31.3 km/h 20:30
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: NW 20:30
Temperatura do vento: 13.6ºC 20:30
Humidade Relativa: 63 % 20:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:30
Altitude: 110Metros

Incendios na zona do seixal (setubal) e Silves ( Faro)
http://www.prociv.pt/CNOS/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx

Dia marcado pelo vento neste momento o vento Sopra Forte rajada Maxima de 51.8Km/h as 14:45

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jul 2009 às 21:41)

Por aqui o vento vai continuando a ditar regras.
Sopra moderado com rajadas...
Sigo com 19.1ºC e 59%HR.
Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2009 às 22:48)

Boas 
Aqui a rajada máxima foi de 48,6km/h pelas 19:20...

Agora sigo com 17,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2009 às 23:50)

_Por Mira-Sintra, dia de céu pouco nublado por Fractus. Temperatura máxima de *21,9ºC*, humidade mínima de *37%* e rajada máxima de vento de *50,0 km/h*, de NNO (338º)._

---

Pela Lagoa de Santo André, o *Stormy* registou uma temperatura máxima de 24,6ºC.

---

Actualmente, está um frio _de rachar_ na rua! Temperatura nos 16,7ºC e vento moderado a forte, constante, nos 37,1 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## meteo (18 Jul 2009 às 00:36)

E pronto quem gosta de vento( que não é o meu caso),teve hoje o seu melhor dia do mes .. Mas as temperaturas vão começar a subir amanha,com diminuição de vento nos próximos dias..
Para quem gosta de praia,de Domingo até Terça pode fixar esses dias que vai estar muito bom! 
Por aqui continua o vendaval,bom deste vento é que ao descer a rua a favor do vento,é fazer como as andorinhas e deixar-se levar   A subir é de carro  Temperatura algo fresquinha também,pelo menos temperatura aparente!
Um bom fim-de-semana


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jul 2009 às 01:10)

Olá boa noite!  

Num certo sentido não é muito boa; está frio lá fora devido à forte nortada por vezes com rajadas e que não permite que a temperatura neste momento ultrapasse os 16.7ºC com 67% de Hr.
Até ao momento o céu está limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2009 às 07:09)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de 15ºC. Essa temperatura é também a actual, numa manhã de céu limpo.

O vento, que ontem era moderado a forte, acalmou. 10,1 km/h de N (360º).

Humidade a 73%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2009 às 08:55)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.8ºC
Neste momento estão 22.3ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2009 às 11:11)

Boas
A mínima por Setúbal foi de 15,9ºC...

Agora céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado e temperatura de 25,2ºC já mais que a máxima de ontem! a humidade é baixa de 21%HR...


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2009 às 12:30)

Estou a assistir a um dos dias com mais baixa humidade que me recordo tenho agora apenas 16%HR e 28,6ºC com vento fraco...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2009 às 13:17)

A temperatura disparou de ontem para hoje  estou com 27.4ºC neste momento.

A humidade está nos 12%


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2009 às 13:46)

Mas que raio a minha estação estará boa??marca 10% de humidade  a temperatura é de 31,1ºC e o vento fraco...


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2009 às 13:54)

> Mas que raio a minha estação estará boa??marca 10% de humidade  a temperatura é de 31,1ºC e o vento fraco...


 

31.0ºC é a temperatura maxima prevista pelo IM ai para Setúbal...mas acho que ainda vai subir um bocadinho 

ainda agora são 14h


----------



## meteo (18 Jul 2009 às 14:02)

Ui que grande subida de temperatura! Já está quase nos 32 graus.
A mínima foi de 16,3..


----------



## Lightning (18 Jul 2009 às 14:03)

Boas

Depois de dois meses de ausência, eis que finalmente estou de volta. 

Dados actuais:

29,3ºC
24% HR
1018 mb
Vento fraco 15,5 km/h direcção Este
UV 6


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2009 às 14:34)

Sigo agora com 32,4ºC, 10%HR e vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2009 às 15:35)

Agora tenho 9%HR nunca vi este valor nem perto na minha estação por isso penso que não seja avaria!! a temperatura é de 33,4ºC e o vento fraco a moderado de N /NE


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jul 2009 às 16:16)

Olá

Pela Aroeira sigo com 30.5ºC e húmidade bastante baixa, as narinas secam rapidamente
Este é um daqueles dias em que as pinhas estalam.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jul 2009 às 16:49)

Por agora 30,7ºC e 22% HR. O vento de vez em quando sopra com maior intensidade mas nada de significativo. 

A máxima foi de 31,7ºC. É de destacar a radiação UV que ainda se faz sentir a esta hora, com cerca de 3 valores.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jul 2009 às 17:01)

Boa tarde!
É só mudar a natureza do vento, que a primavera acabou logo.
Começando por aí, o vento sopra moderado de NE, mas com menos intensidade que ontem.
A temperatura finalmente bateu os 30ºC (foram precisos 18 dias em Julho!) e cifrou-se numa máxima de 31.3ºC, a mais alta do mês...
De momento, céu limpo, 30.8ºC, 26%HR (muito baixa tem estado a HR por hoje), 1017hpa.
Mínima de 17.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2009 às 17:04)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 33,9ºC...

Agora o vento sopra um pouco mais forte com uma rajada máxima até ao momento de 40,4km/h N...a temperatura é de 31,4ºc e a humidade de 13%HR com um mínimo de 9%HR


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2009 às 18:35)

Actualmente 25,1ºC, depois de uma máxima de 28ºC.

Humidade nos 31% e pressão a 1020 hpa.

Vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2009 às 21:18)

Temperatura a descer a bom ritmo. 19,8ºC actualmente.

Humidade nos 53% e vento a 20,5 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2009 às 22:15)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.4ºC
T.Minima: 15.8ºC


----------



## Madragoa (18 Jul 2009 às 22:58)

Boa Noite.

Sigo por Lisboa com.
Temp actual 21.1c
Humidade 59%
Pressão atmoférica 1020 hpa (...tem vindo a descer...)
O vento sópra ainda moderado de N/NW


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jul 2009 às 23:17)

boa noite a todos 

O céu apresentou-se limpo durante todo dia e verificou-se uma diminuição da intensidade do vento o que se reflectiu no aumento da temperatura.

De momento, a intensidade do vento N/NO parece aumentar, tal como na noite anterior apesar de se notar um pouco mais fraco.

Registo agora 19.1ºC com 71% de Hr.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jul 2009 às 23:17)

Olá

Sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2009 às 23:33)

_Dia de céu limpo. Vento, em geral fraco a moderado, tendo a rajada máxima sido de *42,7 km/h* de NNE (22º), pelas 12:45._

---

Actualmente sigo com 19,3ºC, humidade a 73% e vento fraco de N (360º).


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jul 2009 às 23:54)

Finalmente quebrou-se a barreira dos 30ºC, com máxima de 31.3ºC.
De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 21.7ºC, 56%HR.

Extremos do dia:
17.7ºC
31.3ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2009 às 00:35)

Boas
Sigo a esta hora com 21,6ºC, 42%HR e vento fraco! amanha mais quente e menos vento...


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jul 2009 às 10:33)

Bom dia!
Então o Litoral Centro ainda está todo a dormir a esta hora??
Bom, por aqui o dia começa com céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco e quentinho, a anunciar uma provável máxima do mês...
Mínima sub-tropical de 19.8ºC, seguindo agora com 24.4ºC, 60%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2009 às 11:06)

mr. phillip disse:


> Então o Litoral Centro ainda está todo a dormir a esta hora??



Mira-Sintra já acordou! 

E acordou bem quente. Já *25,5ºC* a esta hora. O vento sopra fraco, por vezes é nulo, e a humidade encontra-se nos 51%.

A temperatura mínima foi de 17ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2009 às 11:25)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 18,4ºC...

Agora vento nulo e 30,0ºC com 22%GR e 1021hpa...Dia muito quente este


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2009 às 12:15)

Ia bem lançado até aparecer o maldito vento de SW!! já ia com 31,2ºc e 18%HR...agora registo 26,0ºC e 35%HR


----------



## Lightning (19 Jul 2009 às 12:44)

Olá 

A manhã tem estado a ser marcada pela temperatura agradável e pelo vento fraco que se faz sentir.

Sigo com 28,0ºC, 44% de humidade relativa e vento fraco, por vezes moderado.

Pressão nos 1017 mb. Índice UV: 5.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2009 às 12:49)

25,8ºC actualmente, embora já tenha registado *27,2ºC*, pelas 11:54.

Humidade nos 50% e vento moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2009 às 13:01)

O vento continua de SW e assim não faz calor!! sigo com 25,3ºC e 34%HR com vento fraco a moderado de SW e S


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2009 às 13:02)

Olá!

De volta a Odivelas.

Ontem a máxima aqui foi de 30,6ºC.

Hoje vou actualmente com 30,7ºC.

Dia quente.


----------



## Madragoa (19 Jul 2009 às 13:08)

Continuação de bom Domingo...

Sigo por Lisboa..

Temperatura actual 30.9c
Pressão atmosférica 1018 hpa(...continua a descer...)
Çéu limpo
Vento fraco de W/SW ???,isto é que aqui não é muito normal...já fui confirmar!!! 
É mesmo nestas 2 direções,que o vento está a soprar,veremos se o tempo (vai dár a vólta)


----------



## Lightning (19 Jul 2009 às 13:50)

A temperatura continua a sua subida mas agora mais lentamente. O vento vem de Este. Espero uma máxima perto dos 33, talvez com sorte 34 graus centígrados. 

Ao longe já se vê bastante nebulosidade alta, vinda de Sul. 

30,3ºC
25% HR 
1015 mb 
6,1 km/h 
UV 6


----------



## Lousano (19 Jul 2009 às 14:47)

Boa tarde.

Ontem foi um dia com uma amplitude térmica elevada, com a mínima mais baixa do mês (10,1º) e a máxima mais alta do mês (32,4º).

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 34,0º.

Mas se aqui está quente, por Abrantes estava um sufoco, local de onde acabei de chegar.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2009 às 14:49)

Aqui continua um tempo menos agradável que ontem! sigo com 27,2ºC, 26%HR e vento fraco a moderado de W/SW


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2009 às 15:22)

Temperatura máxima de *27,6ºC* até ao momento.

Agora, 26,2ºC e 48% de humidade. vento a 21,2 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jul 2009 às 17:48)

Boa Tarde

Que seca esta calor que se  faz lá fora, neste momento estão 36.2ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.9ºC

T.Minima: 16.7ºC


----------



## squidward (19 Jul 2009 às 17:53)

*(19-7-2009)

T.máx: 36.5ºC
T.min: 17.2ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jul 2009 às 19:12)

Cheguei agora a casa, com ainda 31.2ºC, 34%Hr, e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco.

Máxima de 32.6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Jul 2009 às 20:35)

Olá

Sigo com 26.9ºC
Máxima de 33.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jul 2009 às 21:51)

24.9ºC e 49%HR.
Céu bastante nublado, com um tempo abafado...
Talvez hoje haja uma mínima tropical...


----------



## Lightning (19 Jul 2009 às 22:50)

Dia quente com períodos de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Máxima de 34,0ºC e mínima de 19,0ºC. Espero uma mínima de 19ºC esta noite. 

Por agora 24,7 graus e vento fraco com céu muito nublado, está uma noite bastante agradável.


----------



## psm (19 Jul 2009 às 23:01)

Vindo da Assafora onde calor nunca houve, mas sim fresco e neblina e estando a inversão termica a andar pelos 250 m, e quando sai de lá estavam 19.5º mas quando  cheguei ao Estoril encontrei(medição no carro) 23.5º.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2009 às 23:37)

Noite muito agradável pela capital. Vento fraco e temperatura a rondar os 24ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jul 2009 às 23:42)

Depois de ter passado os últimos 6 dias em Vila Nova de Gaia com tempo frio e húmido e máximas que raramente passavam dos 25 ºC e me obrigavam a ter durante todo o dia um casaco vestido, eis que volto à terra onde realmente faz calor.

Valores actuais de *23,2 ºC* e *51 %* de humidade relativa.

Máxima excelente de *35,6 ºC*.


Isto sim, é a minha terra.


----------



## Lousano (20 Jul 2009 às 00:30)

A máxima do dia 19 foi de 34,2º.

Neste momento céu estrelado, vento fraco e 18,7º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jul 2009 às 01:02)

Últimos dias por Moscavide:

Dia 13: *19,2 ºC / 26,8 ºC*
Dia 14: *18,1 ºC / 26,6 ºC*
Dia 15: *16,6 ºC / 28,9 ºC*
Dia 16: *18,0 ºC / 29,2 ºC*
Dia 17: *17,3 ºC / 24,9 ºC*
Dia 18: *16,9 ºC / 32,7 ºC*
Dia 19: *18,8 ºC / 35,6 ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2009 às 01:08)

olá boa noite... 

Depois de um dia típico de Verão, a noite promete corresponder-lhe com muitos grilos a ecoarem por todo o lado! 
De momento o céu apresenta-se limpo e quase não há vento.
Registo agora 22.5ºC com 44% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jul 2009 às 02:20)

Ainda *21,9 ºC* e *54 %* de humidade relativa. 

Céu praticamente limpo e vento muito fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2009 às 02:56)

olá de novo...

A noite permanece agradável com uma brisa ligeiramente mais refrescante de noroeste.
O céu apresenta algumas pequenas nuvens mas muito dispersas.
Registo de momento 21.3ºC com 48% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jul 2009 às 03:33)

Despeço-me com *21,2 ºC* e *57 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2009 às 04:05)

Quase bom dia!  

Despeço-me com 20.7ºC e 53% de Hr.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento permanece fraco de W/NO.


----------



## psm (20 Jul 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia!

Dia temporariamente nublado com aguaceiros fracos, belos cumulos nimbos aos niveis médios, enfim não estava espera de precipitação!


 Isto da meteorologia é uma caixinha de supresas mesmo com as tecnologias todas que existem hoje em dia!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2009 às 09:07)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 24.6ºC e o céu está nublado mas ainda nã caiu nenhum aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com neblina. Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (20 Jul 2009 às 09:48)

Boas pessoal

Dia abafado em Santarém, segundo o IM estavam 16.6ºC as 7.00 horas

No caminho para cá ainda apanhei alguns pingos


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2009 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu muito nublado, mas não deve dar em nada.
Imagem de satélite de há instantes:





Voltei às mínimas tropicais.
Hoje: 20,1ºC.

Ontem a máxima foi de 33,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (20 Jul 2009 às 10:58)

Chove em Santarém


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jul 2009 às 11:16)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *20,7 ºC*.

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco de NE e *25,3 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2009 às 11:54)

Boas
Mínima de 18,9ºC...

Agora céu completamente limpo e 27,9ºC, 24%HR com vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2009 às 13:18)

Boa tarde

Aqui na em Linda-a-Velha estão 30ºC e céu limpo


----------



## psm (20 Jul 2009 às 13:30)

Bem quem quer hoje ir ao Guincho que aproveite, pois é raro condições destas em pleno julho, e se não estiver a trabalhar, pois está um dia sem vento, e com uma temperatura bem agradavel.

Ponho aqui o link do Beachcam, e pode-se ver como lá está.


http://www.beachcam.pt/beachcams.php?cam=guincho&local=Guincho


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2009 às 13:59)

Por aqui está um grande dia de verão, sem ponta de vento agora e 33,4ºC com 17%HR...


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2009 às 15:20)

Está um forno lá fora...35,2ºC e 11%HR com vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2009 às 15:30)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui vou seguindo com um dia bem quentinho, com 33ºC de temperatura, 28%HR e 1015hpa.
Mínima de 20.4ºC, tropical, conforme previsto.
Céu limpo, com alguma neblina, vento fraco a moderado de O.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jul 2009 às 16:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Por aqui vou seguindo com um dia bem quentinho, com 33ºC de temperatura, 28%HR e 1015hpa.
> Mínima de 20.4ºC, tropical, conforme previsto.
> Céu limpo, com alguma neblina, vento fraco a moderado de O.



Mínima de 19,9ºC por aqui e máxima de 34,1ºC até ao momento. Sem dúvida um dia muito muito parecido ao de ontem.

Alguma nebulosidade alta a Sul. Por agora vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2009 às 16:05)

Tá quentinho, estou com 31.9ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2009 às 16:08)

Aqui a máxima até ao momento foi de 35,6ºC...agora tenho 34,9ºC, 11%HR e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2009 às 17:54)

Máxima de 33.2ºC, máxima do mês...
De momento, 31.2ºC, 28%HR, céu pouco nublado...


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2009 às 17:57)

A máxima por aqui foi de *35,6ºC*...

Agora sigo com 33,6ºC, 14%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2009 às 18:05)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui neste momento estão 34.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 36.1ºC

T.Minima: 19.2ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (20 Jul 2009 às 18:22)

´Boas meteoloucos

Temp min 18.2 ºC  as 6h30
Temp max 33.8 ºC as 17h11


----------



## Lousano (20 Jul 2009 às 18:29)

Boa tarde.

Hoje um dia um pouco menos quente que ontem, com mínima de 13,3º e máxima de 32,8º.

Neste momento 32,5º muito estáveis, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## fsl (20 Jul 2009 às 19:05)

*Em OEIRAS fim de tarde anormalmente quente:


Condições actuais (actualizado a 20-07-09  18:59)
Temperatura:	32.9°C 
Humidade:	22%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	8.4°C 
Vento:	1.6 km/hr SW
Pressão:	1013.3 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 253.4mm
Wind chill:	 32.9°C 
Indíce THW:	 31.3°C 
Indíce Calor:	 31.3°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 19.4°C às   5:35	 33.3°C às 18:12
Humidade:	 22%  às  18:16	 74%  às   9:01
Ponto de Orvalho:	 8.3°C às  18:44	 17.8°C às  12:23
Pressão:	 1013.3mb  às  18:58	 1017.6mb  às   0:05
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 32.2 km/hr  às   9:30
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 19.4°C às   4:18	
Maior Indíce Calor		 32.2°C às  17:05/B]*


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2009 às 19:31)

Ainda 31.3ºC com 23%HR...
Segue quente o fim de tarde...


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2009 às 20:06)

Mais um dia quente de verão!
Hoje com a máxima a chegar aos 33,6ºC em Odivelas. 

Por agora a nortada vai soprando de fraca a moderada, mas quente!


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2009 às 20:15)

Tenho a esta hora ainda 30,6ºC, 13%HR e vento fraco...


----------



## Madragoa (20 Jul 2009 às 20:24)

Boas tardes ...

Sigo pelo forno (Lisboa...) com 30.8c. 
O mais curioso é que aqui as 7/8horas da manhã,chuviscou....
Vento fraco de w/NW , de tarde esteve de SW,sempre farco ou nulo....
Humidade 60%
Pressão atmosférica 1014 hpa (...continua a descer...)
Çéu limpo


----------



## ct5iul (20 Jul 2009 às 21:36)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 26.6ºC 21:00
Pressão: 1014.3Hpa 21:00
Intensidade do Vento: 7.9 km/h 21:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NW 21:00
Temperatura do vento: 26.1ºC 21:00
Humidade Relativa: 44 % 21:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 21:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:00
Altitude: 110Metros

Dia marcado pelo Calor maxima de 34.2ºC

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Lousano (20 Jul 2009 às 21:39)

Por aqui um dia raro este Verão.

Neste momento 24,0º, vento nulo e céu limpo.

Que belo dia para estar na varanda.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jul 2009 às 21:40)

Pelo território Mira-Sintrense, temperatura máxima de *32,3ºC*.

Actualmente estão 21,5ºC, e humidade nos 69%. Vento fraco a moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## Lousano (20 Jul 2009 às 23:27)

Por aqui a noite de Verão continua, com 20,4º e vento nulo.

Já tinha saudades das melgas.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2009 às 23:33)

Aqui registo agora 23,8ºC, 49%HR e vento nulo


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2009 às 23:53)

Ainda 25ºC e apenas 36%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:
20.4ºC
33.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jul 2009 às 00:49)

olá boa noite! 

As muitas superfícies sob o efeito do calor durante o dia, ainda provocam um certo desconforto em muitos espaços, que só mais logo se perderá boa parte do calor que emanam.
De momento o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de noroeste.
Registo agora 21.6ºC com 60% de Hr.


----------



## psm (21 Jul 2009 às 08:21)

Tal como acontece muitas vezes no nosso verão, são os nevoeiros ou estratos que estão a norte do cabo da roca, e que se bloqueados pela serra de Sintra para sul e ao mesmo tempo bloqueados pelos montes vulcanicos, serra de candeeiros e aires a leste, e ai é onde se pode ver a distinção entre norte e o sul de UMA FORMA GERAL.

Coloco o link do sat24 onde se pode ver com grande distinção essa diferença.


http://www.sat24.com/sp


----------



## Lousano (21 Jul 2009 às 08:25)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 14,7º.

Neste momento 16,5º e nevoeiro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jul 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.2ºC, que curiosamente foi igual á de ontém.Neste momento estão 24.5ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 19.9ºC, no limiar da _tropicalidade_...
Céu limpo, vento fraco, 24.5ºC, 57%HR, 1012hpa...


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2009 às 10:01)

Bom dia

Mais um dia abafado em Santarém

Segundo o IM às 8.00 horas estavam 18.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2009 às 10:40)

Máxima ontem de *35,6 ºC* em Moscavide, à semelhança do dia anterior, com uma máxima exactamente igual.

Pelas 19:35h ainda estavam *33,5 ºC*.

Pelas 6h da manhã estavam já *18,6 ºC*.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jul 2009 às 10:46)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 30.8ºC 10:40
Temp ao Sol 35,6ºC 10:40
Pressão: 1013.7Hpa 10:40
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 10:40
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: SE 
Temperatura do vento: 30.8ºC 10:40
Humidade Relativa: 48 % 10:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 10:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 10:40
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 10:40
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com
__________________


----------



## vitamos (21 Jul 2009 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu encoberto, mas sensação térmica muito agradável


----------



## ALV72 (21 Jul 2009 às 11:34)

Como sempre ( ultimos 3 Verões ) mais um dia de céu encoberto , por estas bandas do litoral Centro Coimbra-Poiares-Penacova-Lousã.
Que saudades dos Verões dos anos 80-90  que eral sol de manhã á noite, não sei se tem alguma coisa a vêr, mas desde que construiram a barragem da Aguieira e Fronhas que o clima por estas bandas nunca mais foi o mesmo.

Joao


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2009 às 12:08)

O céu está nublado desde madrugada e esteve a chover até às 9 horas, mas coisa pouca, acumulou 0 mm.


----------



## Lightning (21 Jul 2009 às 12:18)

Boas 

Mínima alta, cerca de 19,6ºC.

Por agora sigo com:
29,6ºC
39% HR
1011 mb
Vento fraco (4,3 km/h, sudoeste)
UV 6

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas a noroeste, anunciando já a frente que se aproxima.

Não espero qualquer precipitação para os próximos dois dias, apesar de o GFS mostrar uns chuviscos que eventualmente poderão ocorrer ou amanhã ou na madrugada de quinta-feira.

Estou bem confiante que vou acabar o mês a zeros (em termos de precipitação).


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2009 às 13:04)

Boas
Mínima de 18,4ºC...

Agora céu limpo e 25,3ºc, 35%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco...

Para amanha ao fim do dia e madrugada de quinta acredito que possa ver alguma chuva por estas bandas! difícil vai ser acumular mas não é nada impossível pelo menos 1mm...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2009 às 13:18)

Vai encobrindo o céu...
De momento, uns abafados 28.5ºC, com 42%HR, 1012hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2009 às 13:26)

Aqui está fresco 24,6ºc e vento moderado na caso dos 20 a 30km/h...o céu vai ficando mais nublado de oeste para este por nuvens altas...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2009 às 14:44)

Não obstante já não se ver o Sol, continua o tempo abafado... 29.4ºC, após máxima de 30ºC até ao momento...


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2009 às 15:44)

Aqui aqueceu muito agora e registo 30,6ºC, 19%HR e vento fraco o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e o sol é tímido!está muito abafado...


----------



## Lightning (21 Jul 2009 às 16:39)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco. E não passa disto.

Também não esperava algo de extraordinário... Mas enfim 

27,7ºC
39% HR
Pressão nos 1010 mb e com tendência para descer
Índice UV 1


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jul 2009 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.8ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.8ºC

T.Minima: 19.2ºC


----------



## meteo (21 Jul 2009 às 17:53)

Por aqui algum calor,céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado..
A partir de amanha,estou por Sagres,onde o tempo deverá ser pricipalmente marcado pelo vento nos próximos dias. 
Azar desgraçado ir para lá nesta altura que vem ai a nortada.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2009 às 17:58)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, o sol vai espreitando. Vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2009 às 19:14)

26.1ºC num final de tarde encoberto, mas aqui e ali com pequenas abertas...
Confirma-se a máxima de 30ºC, pelas 14h26.
48%HR, 1011hpa, vento fraco.


----------



## ct5iul (21 Jul 2009 às 19:45)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 25.4ºC 19:40
Temp ao Sol 26,0ºC 19:40
Pressão: 1013.1Hpa 19:40
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 19:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NE 
Temperatura do vento: 25.4ºC 19:40
Humidade Relativa: 55 % 19:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 19:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 19:40
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 19:40
Altitude: 110Metros

Incendio na Quinta do Pocelo  no concelho de Sernancelhe Distrito de Viseu http://www.prociv.pt/CNOS/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com
__________________


----------



## Relâmpago (21 Jul 2009 às 21:06)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, céu com algumas núvens altas (altocumulus). Vento fraco.

Temp= 24º C
HR= 49%
PA= 1013 hPa (estável)


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Jul 2009 às 23:24)

Algumas nuvens a pintar o céu, 20.3ºC, 78%HR, 1013hpa, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

19.9ºC
30ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jul 2009 às 00:29)

olá boa noite... 

Após um final de dia um tanto nublado composto essencialmente por cirrocumulus floccus, uma noite já mais fresquinha que a anterior, com algumas nuvens no céu e vento fraco de Oeste.
De momento registo 19.6ºC com 80% de Hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jul 2009 às 02:18)

Sente-se, quanto à temperatura, uma ligeira subida desde há pouco!
Agora registo 20.5ºC e 77% de Hr.
Se anteriormente se observava apenas algumas nuvens, agora o céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Jul 2009 às 02:48)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 21-07-2009
Temp Max: 32.8ºC 12:44 
Temp Minima: 18.3ºC 06:47

Temp actual 19.2ºC 02:40
Pressão: 1013.2Hpa 02:40
Intensidade do Vento: 0.5 km/h 02:40
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: N 
Temperatura do vento: 19.2ºC 02:40
Humidade Relativa: 82 % 02:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 02:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 02:40
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 02:40
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## psm (22 Jul 2009 às 06:59)

Bom dia!

Dia com céu muito nublado com chuva fraca ou chuvisco e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jul 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.2ºC.
Por agora estão 22.5ºC e o céu está muito nublado mas ainda não chove.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de sudoeste. Já caíram alguns pingos, mas neste momento não chove.


----------



## F_R (22 Jul 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado em Santarém, no caminho para cá já chuveu


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dia!
Céu muito nublado, vento moderado de NO.
Mínima de 20ºC, temperatura actual de 22.3ºC, 77%HR, 1012hpa.
Ameaça chover, mas ainda não caiu nada...


----------



## Lousano (22 Jul 2009 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento forte/muito forte de SW e 23,5º.

Enquanto cá em baixo o sol ainda se mostra....








... pela serra já domina a chuva.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2009 às 10:59)

Bom dia

O céu está encoberto em Linda-a-Velha... Estão 20ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 11:25)

Por aqui, de vez em quando vai morrinhando, mas quase imperceptivelmente...
24.4ºC, 68%HR.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2009 às 11:27)

Boas
Mínima por aqui de 19,7ºC...

Esta manha já chuviscou perto de uma hora deu para molhar a estrada mas não deu para registar nada claro! sigo com céu muito nublado e 22,3ºC, 62%HR, 1015hpa e vento moderado...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 11:31)

Começa a chuviscar mais intensamente, já começa a molhar a estrada!
O vento vai aumentando de intensidade.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Jul 2009 às 11:48)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 22.4ºC 11:40
Temp ao Sol 23,8ºC 11:40
Pressão: 1013.4Hpa 11:40
Intensidade do Vento: 5.7 km/h 11:40
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: S 
Temperatura do vento: 22.1ºC 11:40
Humidade Relativa: 77 % 11:40
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:40
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 11:40
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 11:40
Altitude: 110Metros

Incendio no distrito da Guarda http://www.prociv.pt/CNOS/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx

Por aqui Céu encoberto de ves enquando chuvisca mas o pluviometro ainda nao registou nada

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 12:00)

Tão depressa veio como foi... Nem 2 minutos de chuvisco mais intenso...
Bah!
24.9ºC, 66%HR.


----------



## ALV72 (22 Jul 2009 às 12:14)

Aqui pela Figueira da Foz ainda não chove, mas está cá uma ventania !!

Joao


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2009 às 12:55)

Aqui na Figueira já não chove, mas choveu de madrugada e acumulou 0,3mm.


----------



## Lightning (22 Jul 2009 às 13:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Tão depressa veio como foi... Nem 2 minutos de chuvisco mais intenso...
> Bah!
> 24.9ºC, 66%HR.



Nem vale a pena chover, pois com esta ventania seca logo tudo!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2009 às 14:50)

Por aqui os chuviscos ainda não chegaram para que se acumulasse qualquer valor de precipitação.

Agora *24,0 ºC* e *73 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jul 2009 às 14:58)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 19.3ºC.

Sigo com 25.3ºC e céu muito nublado mas já choveu de manhã.

Pressão nos 1013.2 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2009 às 15:47)

Acumulou mais 0,1mm. Portanto 0,4mm hoje.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 16:24)

Céu nublado com abertas, assim tem sido a tarde.
Bastante vento, de direcção variável...
25.2ºC, 67%HR, 1012hpa.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2009 às 17:30)

Mais 0,1mm, 0,5mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2009 às 17:35)

Boas
Dia bastante calmo por aqui apenas uns chuviscos de manha...a temperatura actual é de 23,7ºC e o vento continua a soprar moderado com uma rajada máxima de 37,4km/h SSW (13:29)...Espero um pequeno agravamento para estas bandas para a noite e inicio da madrugada mas mesmo assim duvido que registe 1mm, veremos!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jul 2009 às 17:53)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 27.6ºC, o vento sopra moderado de W/SW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 30.6ºC

T.Minima: 19.2ºC

PS: de referir que hoje por aqui ainda não choveu nadinha.


----------



## Lightning (22 Jul 2009 às 17:56)

O céu está a escurecer. Ameaça chover mas apesar disso não espero qualquer precipitação para o dia de hoje. Talvez para a madrugada de amanhã caia alguma coisa.

Vento moderado com rajadas. Máxima de 40,3 km/h até agora.

É de salientar que apesar do tempo que se tem feito sentir nas últimas horas (céu em geral muito nublado com apenas algumas abertas) a radiação UV atingiu um máximo de índice 8.

23,7ºC e 79% de humidade relativa neste momento.

A pressão já começa a subir, registo agora 1010 mb.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 18:00)

Céu muito carregado, vento moderado... 23.8ºC, 74%HR.


----------



## Gongas (22 Jul 2009 às 19:07)

por aqui um dia de fazer inveja a muitos dias no Inverno


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 19:55)

Por aqui, muitas nuvens, mas chuva... zero!!
22.5ºC, 82%HR, 1010hpa.
Vento moderado com rajadas...


----------



## belem (22 Jul 2009 às 20:06)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui neste momento estão 27.6ºC, o vento sopra moderado de W/SW e o céu está nublado com abertas.
> 
> ...



Em muitas partes do país está a acontecer o mesmo que aí.
Aqui e até agora não vi nada.
O Alentejo, por exemplo, até teve uma tarde bem quente, com valores acima de 30ºc, mesmo num dia como este.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jul 2009 às 20:56)

Sigo com 21.7ºC após uma máxima de 26.7ºC

Pressão nos 1011.7 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2009 às 21:17)

Precipitação acumulada até agora, 0,9mm.


----------



## ALV72 (22 Jul 2009 às 21:20)

Depois de uma tarde bastante ventosa na Figueira e com alguma chuva á mistura, eis que agora em Poiares esta cai moderada a forte.
Que belo dia de Verão 

Um abraço
Joao


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 21:33)

Cai um chuvisco muito fraquinho agora...21.9ºC, 89%HR.


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jul 2009 às 21:33)

ALV72 disse:


> Que belo dia de Verão



Ora nem mais Que belo dia de Verão

Pela Nazaré à pouco chovia de forma moderada, agora abrandou...


----------



## squidward (22 Jul 2009 às 21:40)

por aqui finalmente já começa a chover


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2009 às 21:48)

O tal pequeno agravamento que falei já se faz sentir agora borrifa de forma persistente!! 21,5ºC


----------



## Lightning (22 Jul 2009 às 21:53)

E eis que chegou a água do céu 

Cai miudinha mas a toque de umas boas rajadas de vento. A este ritmo devo de registar 1 mm daqui a um ano 

21,7ºC
97% HR


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2009 às 22:21)

Hoje acumulei 2,8mm. Mais os 2,8mm do dia 5:
2,8+2,8=5,6mm no mês de Julho até agora.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2009 às 22:27)

Por momentos cai bem mas miudinha e continua 0,0mm  21,5ºC


----------



## Madragoa (22 Jul 2009 às 22:34)

Boa Noite

Sigo por Lisboa...

Dia de Çéu quase sempre encoberto,ameaçando práticamente chover a tárde toda,mas não passou de uns borrifos,tanbem não queria chuva torrençial...
O vento sempre soprou de fraco a moderado de SW

Actualmente,,,

Temperatura 21.2c(....curioso,que ontem a esta hóra tinha +ou- 19c...)
Pressão atmosférica 1013 hpa
Humidade 90%
Vento fraco a moderado de SW
Aqui nem borrifa.....,agóra.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2009 às 22:38)

Máxima ontem por Moscavide de *30,9 ºC*.

Hoje apenas *24,7 ºC* de máxima, com *0,4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 22:43)

A precipitação acumulada por aqui perfez a diluviana quantia de 0,0mm!!!

De momento, muito vento, céu nublado mas com algumas abertas, 21.5ºC, 89%HR, 1013hpa (em subida).

Extremos do dia:

20ºC
26.1ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2009 às 22:56)

E pronto está terminada a frente por aqui...com uns magníficos 0,0mm acumulados 

21,3ºC céu com abertas já...


----------



## kikofra (22 Jul 2009 às 23:17)

Total de Chuva
7,1 mm


----------



## Lousano (22 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

O dia prometeu chuva mas ela só apareceu ao ínicio da noite e apenas molhou a estrada.

Neste momento céu encoberto, vento forte de SW e 17,0º.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2009 às 23:26)

A noite até nem está fria estão 21,5ºc o que com a humidade alta faz um tempo abafado...


----------



## meteo (22 Jul 2009 às 23:28)

Boa noite

Hoje na viagem Oeiras-Sagres melhoria constante do tempo..Em Oeiras chuvisco,passando para céu parcialmente nublado em SInes e a partir dai tempo de Verão com muito calor! Em Sagres um belo dia de praia


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2009 às 23:33)

Foram mesmo os primeiros 0,4 mm do mês.

Vento fraco a moderado de SO e 86 % de humidade relativa.

Já não chove, depois de metade da tarde e o início da noite terem sido de chuviscos constantes.


----------



## ct5iul (22 Jul 2009 às 23:35)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 19.5ºC 23:30
Pressão: 1012.8Hpa 23:30
Intensidade do Vento: 5.9 km/h 23:30
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: W 
Temperatura do vento: 19.4ºC 23:30
Humidade Relativa: 88 % 23:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 23:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 23:30
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 NULO 23:30
Altitude: 110Metros


Céu encoberto chuvisca mas nao ha registos no pluviometro 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## belem (23 Jul 2009 às 00:19)

Eu cheguei à bocado de Benfica e confirmo que lá chuviscou e bem durante uns minutos ( embora mal deve dar para ser registado alguma coisa).
Basicamente comecei a ver chuva assim que comecei a subir a Serra de Monsanto.
Já aqui em Belém nada.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jul 2009 às 01:29)

olá boa noite! 

Depois de um início de noite marcado pelo vento moderado que nos fazia crer que os chuviscos por si transportados caiam quase na horizontal, agora o céu apesar de nublado apresenta boas abertas, o vento sopra fraco de Sudoeste e não chove.
De momento registo 20.8ºC com 81% de Hr.


----------



## Madragoa (23 Jul 2009 às 07:37)

Bom Dia

Sigo por Lisboa...

Temp actual 20,3c
Çéu muito nublado
Vento fraco de SW
Pressão atmosférica 1016 hpa(...começa a subir...)
Quanto há chuva,durante a noite???
Aqui nada...nem burrifos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2009 às 09:02)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Noite de hoje rendeu alguns chuviscos, mas não deram para molhar a estrada, a Minima foi de 19.5ºC.

Neste momento estão 24.0ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Que fim de tarde ontem absolutamente incrível... Entre Viseu e Coimbra, sobretudo perto das 21h no troço do IP3 entre Penacova e Coimbra, períodos de chuva muito fortes que levaram mesmo a grandes abrandamentos na via com visibilidade quase nula. Ao chegar a Coimbra, vários lençóis de água e acumulações junto a sarjetas. Durante a noite mais alguns períodos de chuva... Um dia de verão incaracterístico!

Hoje céu muito nublado, mas já com abertas e um sol quente a espreitar. Vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos...


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jul 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia!
O festim de chuvas que caiu a norte não chegou cá (para não variar), não tendo sido registada qualquer precipitação. Se choveu durante a noite, foi tão pouco que nem registou.
Mínima de 19.8ºC, sendo que de momento sigo com 24.1ºC, 67%HR, 1017hpa, céu nublado com abertas e vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2009 às 11:11)

1,5mm acumulados hoje, actualmente céu nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2009 às 11:14)

Bom dia.

Mínima hoje de 20,1 ºC.

Céu sempre bastante nublado e vento fraco a moderado de SE.

Não foi acumulado qualquer valor de precipitação depois das 0h.


----------



## ct5iul (23 Jul 2009 às 11:33)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 29.8ºC 11:30
Temp ao Sol 34,3ºC 11:30
Pressão: 1017.9Hpa 11:30
Intensidade do Vento: 0.0 km/h 11:30
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: SW 
Temperatura do vento: 29.8ºC 11:30
Humidade Relativa: 54 % 11:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 11:30
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 6 Moderado 11:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Lousano (23 Jul 2009 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 15,7º.

Uma manhã de céu muito nublado e já com dois aguaceiros fracos (que deverão ter dado mais precipitação do que ontem à noite). 

Neste momento 23,6º.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jul 2009 às 12:54)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade a norte, praticamente limpo a sul, 25.6ºC, 54%HR, 1017hpa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (23 Jul 2009 às 12:55)

E pronto, a festa acabou. E foi tal e qual como eu previ: chuva - zero... 

A partir de agora é sol e mais sol... Fazendo já adivinhar a quantidade extremamente incrível de precipitação que acumulei este mês - zero mm..... 

Bem posso ir realizando o relatório deste mês, pois já consigo afirmar com certeza que foi um mês seco (ou mais que seco... ).

Céu pouco nublado por agora, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2009 às 14:46)

Céu muito nublado e 26,8 ºC.

Mais quente que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2009 às 14:58)

Boas
A mínima aqui foi tropical com 20,0ºC graças as muitas nuvens 

Agora céu já praticamente limpo e 26,2ºC, 40%HR e vento moderado de S


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2009 às 17:35)

Boas de novo! 

A máxima por aqui foi de 27,2ºC...

Agora sigo com céu limpo e 24,9ºC, 32%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco a moderado...rajada máxima até agora de 41,3km/h  SW


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2009 às 17:44)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 29.5ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.máxima: 30.9ºC

T.Minima: 19.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2009 às 18:03)

Máxima de 27,5 ºC.

Finalmente céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2009 às 18:48)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de Oeste.

Valores actuais de 24,9 ºC e 46 % de humidade relativa.

Grande subida da pressão atmosférica para os 1018,1 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2009 às 18:57)

actualmente céu limpo e 22ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

21ºC e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jul 2009 às 20:23)

Olá

Extremos de hoje:

Temp min: 19.5ºC
Temp máx: 26.2ºC

Sigo com 20.9ºC e céu limpo.
Pressão nos 1019.1 hPa.


----------



## Madragoa (23 Jul 2009 às 21:45)

Boa Noite

Sigo por LIsboa

Temp actual 19,4c
Çéu limpo
Vento de N/NW,a soprar entre os 10 e 15km/h
Pressão atmosférica 1018hpa
A temperatura máxima de hoje foi 26.2c

Pelos vistos o que vamos ter pela frente.....é só....Sól....Nortada....Sól....,é para desenjoar de tanta precepitação dos ultimos dias......


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jul 2009 às 23:47)

Extremos do dia:

19.8ºC
25.9ºC

De momento, céu limpo, vento fraco, 19.8ºC, 73%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2009 às 01:06)

olá boa noite... 

Um pouco diferente da noite anterior, de características algo tropicais em que a humidade conjugada com os valores da temperatura tornava tudo pegajoso, o céu apresenta-se limpo fazendo jus às previsões de tempo bem mais seco para os próximos dias, abrindo assim excepção num Verão já com irregularidades qb!

De momento registo 19.2ºC com 74% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 01:39)

Céu limpo e 18,7 ºC.

A mínima de 20,1 ºC acabou por ser batida antes das 0h.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2009 às 03:26)

Despeço-me com os valores 18.7ºC e 75% de Hr.

Este fim-de-semana reportarei a partir de Coimbra.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia

Minima de hoje 15.4ºC, por agora estão 22.6ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## F_R (24 Jul 2009 às 10:31)

Bom dia pessoal

Algumas nuvens em Santarém, mas o calor já se nota.
Também algum vento


----------



## vitamos (24 Jul 2009 às 10:56)

Bom dia!

Céu com algumas nuvens. Vento fraco e já considerável calor para esta hora.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jul 2009 às 11:06)

Bom Dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 24.5ºC 11:00
Temp ao Sol 33,1ºC 11:00
Pressão: 1023.4Hpa 11:00
Intensidade do Vento: 2.5 km/h 11:00
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: W 
Temperatura do vento: 24.5ºC 11:00
Humidade Relativa: 56 % 11:00
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 11:00
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 11:00
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado 11:00
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 11:26)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 17,8 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Lousano (24 Jul 2009 às 11:40)

Bom dia.

Hoje a mínima foi de 11,3º, mais uma vez bem fresca, como vai acontecendo neste mês de Julho.

Neste momento em Miranda do Corvo, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e a temperatura vai aumentando bem.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jul 2009 às 11:53)

A Minima foi de 15.6ºc as 06:29


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 11:57)

Vento variável, agora de SE.

Valores actuais de 23,8 ºC e 58 %.


----------



## Lightning (24 Jul 2009 às 12:38)

Boas

A mínima desta noite foi, até agora, a mais baixa do mês, com cerca de 17,2ºC.

Por agora céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 26,3ºC acompanhados de 49% HR e pressão de 1022 mb.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jul 2009 às 12:45)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 18ºC, e temperatura actual de 25.3ºC, acompanhada por 53%HR, 1022hpa, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.
Enfim, mais um dia de verão muito acanhado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 13:09)

Grande subida da temperatura na última meia hora.

Valores actuais de 27,9 ºC e 40 %.

Vento ainda variável e fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jul 2009 às 13:56)

Vai subindo a temperatura... 27.2ºC, 45%HR, 1023hpa, UV 7.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2009 às 14:00)

Boas
Mínima desta noite de 17,9ºC...

Agora tenho os seguintes valores:
Temp:26,8ºC
Humidade:25%
Pressão:1024hpa
Vento:20,2km/h NW


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jul 2009 às 16:57)

Olá

Hoje obtive uma mínima de 17.1ºC.

Sigo com 25.1ºC e com céu limpo.

Pressão nos 1023.3 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 17:10)

Máxima de 28,7 ºC até ao momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2009 às 17:31)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.4ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.2ºC

T.Minima: 15.4ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2009 às 17:31)

Boas

Por aqui tive os seguintes valores hoje:

Mínima:17,9ºC 

Máxima:28,8ºC

Rajada máxima: 32,3km/h NW até ver!

Agora: céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 27,3ºc com uma humidade de 26%...


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jul 2009 às 17:54)

Sigo com 25.2ºC


----------



## Madragoa (24 Jul 2009 às 19:42)

Boa tarde e bom fim de semana...

Sigo por Lisboa com...

Temperatura actual.25.3c
Çéu limpo neste momento,mas de manhã e principio de tarde houve algumas nuvens,bem bonita...
Humidade nos 47%
Vento de N/NW,entre os 10 e 15kmh
Pressão atmosférica 1021hpa

Temperatura máxima 31.0c


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 19:47)

A máxima foi de 28,7 ºC.

Valores actuais de 24,6 ºC e 56 %.

A pressão atmosférica apresenta-se nos 1022,9 hPa.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte, algum calor.


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jul 2009 às 20:51)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 30.1ºC 12:45
TEMP MIN 15.6ºC 06:29

Temp actual 21.5ºC 20:50
Pressão: 1023.8Hpa 20:50
Intensidade do Vento: 3.6 km/h 20:50
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: SW 
Temperatura do vento: 24.5ºC 20:50
Humidade Relativa: 65 % 20:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 20:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2009 às 22:59)

A noite por Setúbal está com céu limpo e 20,9ºc, 49%HR, 1025hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2009 às 23:46)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NNO e 19,6 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2009 às 00:01)

olá boa noite! 

De fim-de-semana em *Coimbra*, durante a viagem nesta última manhã, o cenário foi de uma forma geral de céu pouco nublado; durante a tarde assim permaneceu com vento fraco predominando de Norte.
De momento o céu está limpo e por aqui registo 18.2ºC com 71% de Hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2009 às 01:04)

Por aqui fico e me despeço...

Último registo: 17.3ºC(v) e 75%(^) de Hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jul 2009 às 01:05)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, 19.7ºC, 68%HR, 1023hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18ºC
27.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (25 Jul 2009 às 05:33)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foram mais uns frescos 12,4º.

Neste momento céu com alguma neblina, vento fraco e 12,8º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2009 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 22.8ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2009 às 10:55)

Cerca das 6h da manhã, em Moscavide, estavam 17,4 ºC.

Já perto das 6:40h tinha descido aos 17,3 ºC.

Desconheço por enquanto a mínima.

Encontro-me de momento em Grândola.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2009 às 12:37)

Boas
Aqui a mínima foi de 16,7ºC...

Agora céu limpo e 28,3ºC, 26%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Lightning (25 Jul 2009 às 12:42)

Boas

Mínima de 17,9ºC. 

Dados actuais:

26,1ºC
50% HR
1021 mb
UV 6
4,3 km/h Norte

Hoje faço um aninho no MeteoPT.


----------



## meteo (25 Jul 2009 às 13:37)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 17,9ºC.
> 
> ...



Qee venham mais anos e de preferencia com relatos de trovoadas,que eu também quero!


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2009 às 15:45)

Boas
Registo neste momento 31,5ºc, 18%HR, 1022hpa e vento fraco!!onde anda a nortada tão falada? bem me pareceu que tinha tirado muito da nortada para este fds...


----------



## Madragoa (25 Jul 2009 às 16:28)

Por Lisboa sigo com...

Temperatura actual 30,8c
Céu limpo
Humidade nos 35%
Quanto ao Vento,só agora é que se faz sentir com mais intensidade,soprando de N/NW,entre os 15 e os 20 km/h
Pressão atmosférica 1019hpa.

Temperatura minima 17,0c


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2009 às 16:40)

Tive até agora uma máxima de 32.0ºc...agora 31,5ºC, quanto ao vento ainda não bateu a rajada máxima desta madrugada que foi de 33,1km/h N (3:09)...tem soprado toda a tarde entre os 10 e os 25km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jul 2009 às 17:32)

Boa tarde!
Esta noite a mínima foi de 17.2ºC e máxima de 30.2ºC, até ver...
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
De momento, 29.1ºC, 39%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2009 às 18:00)

A máxima foi mesmo os 32,0ºC...

Agora sigo com 30,4ºC, 18%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2009 às 20:53)

olá boa tarde... 

O dia aqui em *Coimbra* apresentou-se como típico de Verão, céu limpo e vento fraco predominando de Noroeste.
Um final de tarde agora mais fresco e agradável com continuação de céu limpo e 22.4ºC com 47% de Hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jul 2009 às 21:26)

Final de dia ameno, com 22.4ºC, 47%HR, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2009 às 22:47)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.7ºC

T.Minima: 16.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2009 às 00:58)

boa noite a todos!

_Por Coimbra:_ 

Noite com céu limpo e quase sem vento que muito fraco se desloca de N/NE.
De momento registo 17.1ºC e 71% de Hr.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2009 às 02:26)

_Por Coimbra:_ 

Agora a neblina marca presença.
Despeço-me com 18.2ºC e 74% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2009 às 11:14)

Extremos de ontem:

17,3 ºC / 31,7 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2009 às 11:14)

Mínima matinal de 16,7 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste.

Valores actuais de 22,5 ºC e 58 %.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2009 às 11:40)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi d 15.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 26.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2009 às 12:32)

olá bom dia...

_Por Coimbra:_ 

Hoje o dia amanheceu com algumas neblinas que se dissiparam por completo a meio da manhã. O vento está fraco, quase não existe porém há instantes vinha de sudeste.
Registo agora 23.2ºC com 55% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2009 às 12:43)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE.

Valores de 25,6 ºC e 48 %.


----------



## Lightning (26 Jul 2009 às 13:03)

Dados actuais:

28,0 ºC
2,5 km/h Norte
39% HR
1017 mb
UV 5


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2009 às 13:16)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,6ºC andam frescas as mínimas...

Agora céu limpo vento fraco, mais uma vez a nortada foi com os porcos!! temperatura de 28,2ºC, 21%HR...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2009 às 13:31)

Ainda 27,1 ºC e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2009 às 13:50)

O vento agora está mais moderado mas nem é de Norte é de Sul/SW a temperatura está fresca aqui com 24,4ºC e 31%HR...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2009 às 15:16)

Como é habitual, continua a aquecer ao longo da tarde.

Agora 32,1 ºC e 29 %.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2009 às 15:35)

Continua um ambiente algo fresco com 26,8ºC, 21%HR, 1019hpa e vento de S/SW fraco a moderado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2009 às 16:31)

Arrefeceu bastante na última hora com o vento moderado de ONO.

Agora 29,1 ºC e 37 %.

A máxima foi de 32,5 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jul 2009 às 17:15)

Boas!!
Dia de céu limpo, e calor q.b..
Mínima de 17.2ºC, máxima de 30.1ºC.
De momento 27.3ºC, 39%HR, 1016hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2009 às 17:36)

Boa Tarde

Por estão 33.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW/W e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 34.2ºC

T.Minima: 15.8ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2009 às 19:23)

Boas

Mínima: 16,6ºC
Máxima: 30,0ºC

Rajada máxima: 27,4km/h NW 

Agora sigo com 26,8ºC, 23%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco! o céu está agora algo nublado por nuvens médias.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 20:17)

Como está o tempo actual por LIsboa?

Esxistem algumas nuvens ou vento?


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jul 2009 às 21:44)

> Como está o tempo actual por LIsboa?
> 
> Esxistem algumas nuvens ou vento?



está céu pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco de NW


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jul 2009 às 21:44)

Sigo com 21ºC, 47%HR, 1017hpa, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado.
Extremos do dia:
17.3ºC
30.1ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2009 às 23:31)

Vou com 19,2ºC mais uma madrugada fresca se avizinha...


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2009 às 23:39)

Actualmente céu limpo e 16ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2009 às 00:23)

olá boa noite!
_
De volta a Loures..._ 

Foi uma viagem seguida por uma tarde quente de Verão com céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco; o mesmo agora apresenta-se pouco nublado por fractus, mesmo que dispersos e vento fraco predominando de N/NW.
De momento registo 17.9ºC com 75% de Hr.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jul 2009 às 00:44)

Boa noite.

No dia 26JUL09 a max foi de 28,8º e a min de 12,1º

Neste momento 15,2º, vento fraco e céu limpo.

Até ao momento um Julho sem um dia de "autentico" Verão e a despesa com AC = 0


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 01:47)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Norte.

Valores actuais de 18,1 ºC e 78 %.


----------



## kikofra (27 Jul 2009 às 04:00)

Cairam umas gotas aqui ha uns segundos, e normal?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia.

A Minima foi de 16.5ºC.
Por agora estão 22.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, já se vai sentindo o calor!


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2009 às 12:43)

Boas

Por aqui mínima de 17,2ºC...

Agora céu limpo vento fraco e 25,8ºC, 34%HR, 1021hpa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 13:05)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 17,7 ºC.

Agora céu limpo, vento moderado de Norte e 27,3 ºC.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jul 2009 às 13:27)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,5º.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado de NW e apenas 24,4º.


----------



## ct5iul (27 Jul 2009 às 13:59)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 26.3ºC 13:50
Temp ao Sol 35.6ºC 13:50
Pressão: 1020.5Hpa 13:50
Intensidade do Vento: 15.8 km/h 13:50
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: NW 
Temperatura do vento: 24.1ºC 13:50
Humidade Relativa: 54 % 13:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 13:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 13:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 10 Muito ALto 13:50
Altitude: 110Metros

Estaçao com alarme de Ultravioleta Elevado

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com
__________________


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 14:02)

Céu limpo e vento mais calmo.

Ainda 27,8 ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Jul 2009 às 14:41)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 19.1ºC
Sigo com 24.5ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jul 2009 às 16:06)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 18.4ºC e máxima de 27.6ºC que é a temperatura agora.
Céu limpo, vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 16:26)

O vento moderado impossibilita a subida da temperatura.

A máxima até ao momento é de 28,4 ºC.

Actualmente 28,0 ºC e 40 %.

Céu limpo e pressão a descer suavemente.


----------



## Lightning (27 Jul 2009 às 17:06)

Maldito vento, que me estragou a temperatura máxima!!  

Apenas 27,6ºC... 

Humidade relativa nos 38%. O vento ainda continua moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 17:09)

A máxima já foi estabelecida e estou agora com apenas 27,1 ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jul 2009 às 17:18)

Lightning disse:


> Maldito vento, que me estragou a temperatura máxima!!
> 
> Apenas 27,6ºC...
> 
> Humidade relativa nos 38%. O vento ainda continua moderado.



Precisamente a minha máxima! Sintonia absoluta...
De momento, 26.7ºC, 40%HR, 1018hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2009 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 30.5ºC, e graças ao vento que sopra moderado a Máxima ficou-se pelos 31.9ºC.

T.Minima: 16.5ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2009 às 17:53)

Por aqui a minha máxima foi de  28,4ºC...

O vento foi moderado com algumas rajadas a mais alta de 42,1km/h NE

Agora sigo com 26,9ºC, 21%HR, 1020hpa e vento moderado...amanha acalma o vento e volta as máximas em torno dos trinta e poucos graus...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 18:38)

Finalmente com o meteohub a funcionar devidamente, reporto ainda vento moderado de NO.

Final de tarde fresco, com 25,4 ºC e 46 %.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2009 às 19:47)

Boas,
21ºC, vento moderado e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2009 às 20:01)

olá boa tarde... 

Após uma tarde de céu limpo surgem agora na faixa costeira a Oeste o que parecem ser alguns fractus.
O vento tem predominado de N/NW fraco a moderado.
Registo no momento 21.9ºC e 52% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 20:20)

Céu ainda limpo e vento moderado de NO.

---

Extremos de hoje:

17,7 ºC / 28,4 ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Jul 2009 às 21:43)

Sigo com 17.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jul 2009 às 22:27)

Extremos do dia:

18.4ºC
27.6ºC

De momento, 19.5ºC, 61%HR, 1019hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco...
Que pasmaceira metereológica...


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2009 às 22:27)

17ºC, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2009 às 23:18)

16ºC, céu quase limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

Céu limpo e vento agora fraco com alguns períodos de moderado de NNO.

Valores actuais de 18,2 ºC e 70 %.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2009 às 00:04)

Vou ter uma mínima para o baixa esta noite!! sigo agora com 17,6ºC e vento ainda fraco a moderado de Norte...


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2009 às 00:08)

Nas imediações de Sintra e zona Oeste, as manhãs e parte da tarde estão razoáveis para Praia, os fins de tarde e noites tem sido desagradáveis devido ao vento, por vezes mesmo frias. Esta noite por acaso não tanto, o vento está fraco, mas sempre presente. 

O pôr da Lua sobre o Palácio da Pena há uma hora atrás:


----------



## squidward (28 Jul 2009 às 00:34)

muito bom esse pôr da lua


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2009 às 01:02)

Vince disse:


> O pôr da Lua sobre o Palácio da Pena há uma hora atrás:



Simplesmente fantástico, umas imagens dignas de um filme de ficção/fantasia.


Hoje a máxima foi de 27,6º e a mínima de 13,5º

Neste momento vento nulo, céu limpo e 13,9º


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jul 2009 às 01:16)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Dia 27-07-2009
TEMP MAX 28.1ºC 14:05
TEMP MIN 16.9ºC 05:52

Temp actual 15.9ºC 01:15
Pressão: 1019.9Hpa 01:15
Intensidade do Vento: 0.3 km/h 01:15
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 15.9ºC 01:15
Humidade Relativa: 74 % 01:15
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 01:15
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 01:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 01:15
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2009 às 08:13)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 10,3º 

Neste momento nevoeiro e 12,7º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.4ºC.
Por agora estão 20.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2009 às 09:10)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro com o sol a começar a espreitar neste momento!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2009 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 16,4 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 11:13)

Mínima de 11ºC. 17ºC agora.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia pessoal

Por aqui céu limpo e cerca de 22ºC


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 12:01)

Céu limpo e 22ºC. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jul 2009 às 13:48)

Boa Tarde
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 30.3ºC 13:30
Temp ao Sol 36.2ºC 13:30
Pressão: 1020.5Hpa 13:30
Intensidade do Vento: 4.6 km/h 13:30
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW 
Temperatura do vento: 24.1ºC 13:30
Humidade Relativa: 54 % 13:30
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 13:30
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 13:30
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 9 Muito ALto 13:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 14:57)

Actualmente 24ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Jul 2009 às 15:53)

Olá

Hoje registei uma  mínima de 15.0ºC

Sigo com 24.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2009 às 16:35)

Boa tarde!
Esta noite teve a temperatura mínima do mês, com 16.7ºC.
Máxima até ao momento, de 28.3ºC.
Presentemente sigo com 28.1ºC, 30%HR, 1017hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 16:49)

Boas,
23ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2009 às 17:52)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.2ºC, vento fraco de NW e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.1ºC

T.Minima: 14.4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 17:54)

21ºC, vento fraco, alguma nebulosidade de Norte.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2009 às 19:34)

Final de tarde agradável com 25.6ºC, e 33%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 20:01)

20ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2009 às 20:18)

Boas
Hoje a mínima foi fria com 15,6ºC...

A máxima não sei mas sei que no mínimo foi de 30ºC! estive na Tróia e esteve um belo dia de praia com vento sempre fraco e algum calor mesmo junto do mar! 

Agora continua o vento fraco e estão 24,6ºC, 21%HR e 1019hpa


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jul 2009 às 20:30)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 31.1ºC 14:57
TEMP MIN 14.4ºC 06:23

Temp actual 21.3ºC 20:25
Pressão: 1019.9Hpa 20:25
Intensidade do Vento: 11.8 km/h 20:25
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: NE
Temperatura do vento: 19.2ºC 20:25
Humidade Relativa:52% 20:25
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:25
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 20:25
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2009 às 20:45)

olá boa noite... 

Um dia bem quente teria sido o cenário, não fosse o vento (ainda que fraco) de Noroeste a refrescar um pouco a partir do meio da tarde.
O céu apresentou-se limpo ao longo do dia o que ainda permanece.
Há instantes registava 21.2ºC com 58% de Hr.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 20:53)

Boas noites,
19ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2009 às 22:07)

Máxima em Moscavide de 31,8 ºC.

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco de NNO e já 19,7 ºC.

---

Em Fátima, a tarde foi agradável, com uma máxima em torno dos 27 ºC.

Já cerca das 19:30h a temperatura era de 19,5 ºC à saída do mesmo local.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2009 às 22:58)

Por ora, sigo com 20.2ºC, 62%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Uma agradável noite de verão...

Extremos do dia:

16.7ºC
28.3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

16ºC por agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 01:05)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Valores de 18,1 ºC e 71 %.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. Um dia que começou fresco mas a amplitude térmica parece ter condições para ser elevada.


----------



## Lousano (29 Jul 2009 às 10:09)

Bom dia.

Hoje mais uma mínima baixa, 10,4º. 

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 18,8º


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 10:27)

mínima de *9ºC*.
19ºC agora.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2009 às 11:45)

Boa dia

Por aqui o céu está limpo e estão 25ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2009 às 12:21)

Boa tarde

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.3ºC
Por agora estão 26.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2009 às 12:45)

Boa tarde!
Após mínima de 17.3ºC, sigo com uns amenos 24.9ºC, 45%HR, 1023hpa, UV6, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Continua o Verão sensaborão junto à costa...


----------



## Lightning (29 Jul 2009 às 13:17)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Após mínima de 17.3ºC, sigo com uns amenos 24.9ºC, 45%HR, 1023hpa, UV6, céu limpo e vento fraco.
> Continua o Verão sensaborão junto à costa...



Dados actuais:

25,1ºC
44% HR
5,8 km/h Este
1021 mb
UV 5

Pasmaceira de tempo...


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2009 às 13:27)

Boas
Mínima de 16,6ºC

Agora céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura de 25,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 13:47)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 16,8 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNO.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2009 às 14:29)

Sigo agora com 27,3ºC, 22%HR, 1024hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 14:52)

22ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 15:35)

23ºC, céu quase limpo restando apenas alguma nebulosidade para os lados do mar.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2009 às 16:52)

27.3ºC de máxima, seguindo agora com 27.2ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 16:57)

Hoje a máxima ficou-se pelos 28,9 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2009 às 18:01)

Boa tarde

Neste momento estão 30.0ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.8ºC

T.Minima: 15.3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 18:07)

Máxima de 23ºC.
Agora céu nublado e 21ºC.


----------



## Madragoa (29 Jul 2009 às 18:09)

Boa Tarde......

Sigo por Lisboa com....

Temperatura actual 27.0c
Céu limpo 
Vento fraco,entre os 10 e os 15 km/h,de N/NW
Pressão atmosférica 1021 hpa
Humidade nos 45%

Temperatura máx 30.0c


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 18:33)

Vento moderado de NO.

Até ao momento, a rajada máxima foi de 41,8 km/h.

Agora 25,2 ºC e 55 %.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 19:07)

20ºC, céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jul 2009 às 19:42)

olá boa tarde...

Dia de céu limpo em que mais uma vez o vento de Noroeste marcou presença, o que aliás ainda se mantém de um modo geral fraco.

De momento registo 22.9ºC e 60% de Hr.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jul 2009 às 20:00)

Olá

Extremos do dia:

Temperatura mín: 15.7ºC
Temperatura máx: 28.1ºC

Sigo com 21.5ºC
Pressão nos 1023.3 hPa.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2009 às 20:06)

A máxima por aqui foi de 28,4ºC e a rajada máxima de vento foi de 41,3km/h NW...

Agora continua céu limpo e estão 24,7ºC, 42%HR, 1023hpa e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (29 Jul 2009 às 21:01)

Boa tarde.

A máxima hoje foi de 28,2º

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e 20,9º.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jul 2009 às 21:29)

olá +1x 

O céu de momento apresenta-se praticamente limpo, apenas alguns fractus a Oeste na faixa costeira se podem observar. O vento permanece de NW e geralmente fraco.
Registo agora 21.0ºC e 70% de Hr.


----------



## ct5iul (29 Jul 2009 às 21:54)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 28.3ºC 15:08
TEMP MIN 14.1ºC 05:21

Temp actual 20.3ºC 21:50
Pressão: 1023.2Hpa 21:50
Intensidade do Vento: 22.6 km/h 21:50
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 16.2ºC 21:50
Humidade Relativa:77% 21:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 21:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 21:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 21:50
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento vento moderado

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 22:17)

Céu limpo e vento mais calmo.

Ainda 21,2 ºC e 74 %.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2009 às 23:21)

Por aqui me fico com 21.1ºC, 76%HR, 1023hpa, céu limpo e vento fraco, embora com uma ou outra rajada mais atrevida...

Extremos do dia:

17.3ºC
27.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (29 Jul 2009 às 23:27)

Não chove, não faz calor e este tempo não se decide... 

Mais um dia bastante aborrecido, marcado pelo céu em geral limpo e vento que soprou (e ainda sopra) moderado...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje:

16,8 ºC / 28,9 ºC

41,8 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2009 às 00:26)

Dia 29/07/09:
9ºC/23ºC
Agora 19ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 00:29)

N_Fig disse:


> Dia 29/07/09:
> 9ºC/23ºC
> Agora 19ºC



De onde retiras os dados ?

São fruto das tuas próprias medições ?

Apresenta-los sempre em unidades, daí a pergunta.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Jul 2009 às 00:37)

*boa noite!* 

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado composto essencialmente por alguns fractus mais ou menos dispersos arrastados pelo vento fraco que se faz sentir vindo de NW. Uma noite agradável!
Registo no momento 19.7ºC com 77% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 01:21)

No limiar da noite tropical, com 20,0 ºC, me despeço.

Céu limpo e vento fraco, finalmente.

A pressão estabilizou nos 1023,6 hPa, após um final de tarde sempre a subir.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2009 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

Minima de Hoje foi de 18.3ºC
Por agora estão 25.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jul 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Manhã de nevoeiro, sem vento. O dia será certamente quente.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jul 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 19.7ºC, seguindo agora com 23.2ºC, 59%HR, 1023hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 19,1 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jul 2009 às 12:23)

Olá

Hoje tive uma mínima de 18.5ºC

Sigo com 26.7ºC
Pressão nos 1024.0 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jul 2009 às 13:10)

Uma boa tarde de praia em perspectiva, pois sigo com 27.7ºC, 47%HR, vento fraco.


----------



## Lightning (30 Jul 2009 às 14:32)

mr. phillip disse:


> Uma boa tarde de praia em perspectiva, pois sigo com 27.7ºC, 47%HR, vento fraco.



Fraco aí em cima... Moderado com rajadas cá em baixo... Este vento não perdoa 

29,3ºC
39% HR
1020 mb
UV 6


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 15:29)

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.

Actualmente 29,1 ºC e 37 %.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 16:21)

Máxima de 30,6 ºC.

A temperatura desce sem recuperação possível, devido ao vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2009 às 17:45)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 31.4ºC, céu limpo e vento por vezes moderado de NW.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.9ºC

T.Minima: 18.3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jul 2009 às 19:08)

Máxima de 29.3ºC, enquanto que agora sigo com 27.3ºC, 36%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 19:46)

Máxima anteriormente divulgada confirmada.

Hoje, um final de tarde finalmente com vento fraco.

A direcção média continua a ser NO e a pressão está em queda.

Agora 25,9 ºC e 44 %.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Jul 2009 às 19:48)

Olá, boa tarde

Aqui, por Lisboa, o céu vai permanecendo limpo; o vento é moderado do quadrante N.

Temp= 26.1 ºC
HR= 42%
PA= 1022 hPa


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2009 às 19:50)

21ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

boa tarde... 

Mais um dia de céu limpo com vento a soprar de modo geral fraco de NW e assim "por enquanto" permanece.
De momento registo 23.7ºC e 49% de Hr.


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jul 2009 às 20:55)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

TEMP MAX 32.4ºC 13:56
TEMP MIN 18.5ºC 02:34

Temp actual 21.9ºC 20:50
Pressão: 1022.1Hpa 20:50
Intensidade do Vento: 6.8 km/h 20:50
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: NW
Temperatura do vento: 21.4ºC 20:50
Humidade Relativa:55% 20:50
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 20:50
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 20:50
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:50
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com;)


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jul 2009 às 21:18)

Olá

Sigo ainda na tropicalidade com 20.4ºC.
Pressão atmosférica: 1022.8 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jul 2009 às 21:36)

Ainda 23.1ºC e 44%HR.
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2009 às 21:37)

18ºC, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2009 às 21:55)

Boas
A máxima foi de 30,1ºC...

Agora vou com 22,6ºC, 35%HR e vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (30 Jul 2009 às 21:56)

Dados actuais:

22,9ºC
39% HR
1021 mb

Vento fraco a moderado. Céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 22:10)

Vento calmo de NO, céu limpo e 20,5 ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jul 2009 às 22:39)

Sigo com 19.1ºC.
Pressão nos 1023.9 hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2009 às 23:44)

16ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2009 às 23:49)

Acabo de bater a mínima de hoje.

Agora 18,9 ºC e 71 %.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2009 às 23:55)

Aqui vou com 20,1°C e vento fraco do quadrante norte.


----------



## Lousano (31 Jul 2009 às 00:06)

Boa noite.

A mínima hoje foi de 12,9º e a máxima de 28,8º.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 15,9º


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Jul 2009 às 00:41)

*olá boa noite!* 

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado com vento fraco vindo de NW.
Aqui por cima vão surgindo alguns fractus porém dispersos; a maior aglomeração destes observa-se a alguns kms a Oeste na faixa costeira a Norte de Sintra.
Registo de momento 17.9ºC e 73% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 00:53)

Vento fraco de NNO, a uma média de 6,5 km/h.

A mínima hoje será mais baixa, estando de momento 18,5 ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Jul 2009 às 01:36)

Com indicador de tendência barométrica em fase descendente a única alteração visível é no momento a direcção do vento que rodou para Oeste, poderá ser momentâneo! 
Continuação de pouca nebulosidade.  Despeço-me com 17.5ºC e 75% de Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 06:14)

Bom dia.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NNO e 17,4 ºC.

A mínima até ao momento foi de 17,3 ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2009 às 09:02)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 15.8ºC
Por agora estão 22.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mocha (31 Jul 2009 às 10:39)

Bom dia a todos, votos de um bom fim de semana ou boas ferias se for o caso, por aqui ceu limpo sigo com 24ºC


----------



## Lousano (31 Jul 2009 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 12,2º.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 24,5º.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Jul 2009 às 12:12)

Olá

Hoje tive uma mínima de 16.4ºC

Sigo com 26.0ºC e céu limpo.
Pressão nos 1022.1 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (31 Jul 2009 às 13:28)

Dados actuais:

29,0ºC
41% HR
1019 mb
UV 6
0,0 km/h


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2009 às 13:35)

Boas,
Mínima de 11ºC, actualmente 23ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2009 às 13:54)

Boas
Tive de mínima 16,6ºC...

Agora céu limpo o vento é fraco e a temperatura de 28,1ºC um belo dia de verão por aqui...


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jul 2009 às 14:38)

Boa tarde!
Sigo com 29.3ºC (máxima até ao momento), 41%HR, 1020hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NO.
Mínima de 17.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2009 às 15:21)

Apesar de me encontrar longe de casa, reporto as condições de Moscavide através da estação online.

Máxima, até ao momento, de 30,4 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2009 às 16:34)

Actual temperatura de 25ºC, que por enquanto é a máxima.
Vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2009 às 16:58)

Boa tarde.

Agradável tarde de verão. Pelas 15h30m 25,9ºC. Por agora céu limpo e vento fraco!

Um bom fim de semana a todos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2009 às 17:46)

Boa tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.5ºC

T.Minima: 15.8ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2009 às 18:02)

Boas

A minha máxima foi de 31,2ºC...a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 31,5km/h NW

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado e temperatura de 27,2ºC com 26%HR...


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2009 às 23:53)

Aqui céu muito nublado e 17ºC.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2009 às 23:56)

Aqui sigo com 20,6ºC e vento nulo...


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2009 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:
11ºC/25ºC.


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2009 às 00:56)

Boa noite.

A máxima no último dia de Julho foi de 29,1º.


----------



## raposo_744 (1 Ago 2009 às 09:50)

Aqui na zona da chanfana ,acordei com chuva por vezes forte.
Agora, está a querer abrir.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2009 às 09:56)

Sugeria que criassem o  novo tópico de Agosto...

São os únicos que ainda postam em Julho.


----------

